# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα [Αργοστόλι, Μύρτος - Panagia Hozoviotissa, Mirtos, Argostoli]

## xara

Τη χαζέψανε την Παναγία οι Ισπανοί...
*ISLA DE IBIZA*
por - by* Jose Miralles Pol*


*ISLA DE IBIZA*,Transbordador - Ferry
*En Burriana el 10 y 24 Marzo 2002 - At Burriana on 10 & 24 March 2002*

*ISLA DE IBIZA*,Transbordador - Ferry
*En Burriana el 10 Junio 2002 - At Burriana on 10 June 2002*

*ISLA DE IBIZA*,Transbordador - Ferry
*En Burriana - At Burriana*
1977 - 3204 grt
Salamis Shipyards Sa, Salamis (101)
Botado como - Launched as
*SKORPIOS*
Terminado como - Completed as
*ARGOSTOLI*
92 *MYRTOS*
95 *ISLA DE IBIZA*
04* PANAGIA CHAZOVIOTISSA* 
http://www.spanishshipping.com/jmp/IslaDeIbiza.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είναι στη Δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη

----------


## Apostolos

http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p46148150.html

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

πόσο θα μείνει εκτός ?

----------


## Apostolos

Γράψτε λάθος, το πλοίο είναι στον ΝΜ Δραπετσωνας δίπλα απο το PRIMA

----------


## Nautikos II

Παραλιγο ατυχημα στο Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΟΤΙΣΣΑ της NEL LINES στις 18/8/2007 ημερα Σαββατο, δεν συγρατησα την ακριβη ωρα αλλα ηταν μεταξυ 20:00 - 20:30 στο Νεο Λιμανι της Μυκονου οπου ειχα διανυκτερευσει, ολα αρχισαν απο την στιγμη που, απο τα μεγαφωνα του πλοιου βγηκε η αναγγελεια πως [ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ] Πραγματι ετοιμο το πλοιο ξεκιναει, Προσοχη, με τον [Δεξιο καβο δεμενο] και πανω απο 50 ατομα ακριβως εκει να περιμενουν το HIGH SPEED για Πειραια, ειναι σαφες πως κανεις δεν θα πλησιαζε να απελευθερωσει το σχοινι, αυτο που ειδα ηταν στην κυριολεξια πανικοβλητα ατομα απο το πληρωμα που αρχισαν να αφηνουν καβο, επι 50 - 60 Μετρα οπου και σταματησε το πλοιο, Αραγε τι θα γινοταν αν εσπαγε με 50 ατομα ακριβως εκει; πιστευω το ευτηχυμα ηταν οτι υπηρχε αρκετο σχοινι.

----------


## Apostolos

Φαίνετε πως ο κάπταιν έκανε κίνηση πρώσω χωρίς η πρύμη να έχει λύσει...

----------


## Nautikos II

Ακριβως, και ενα πλοιο γνωριζουμαι οτι δεν σταματαει σαν αυτοκινιτο [στην αποσταση] ευτηχως που δεν προλαβε να τεντωσει ο καβος, γιατι σιγουρα θα ειχαμαι χειροτερα!

----------


## captain 83

Γνωρίζει κανείς την ιστορία αυτού του πλοίου πριν μας φύγει για τα ξένα;

----------


## Nautikos II

> Γνωρίζει κανείς την ιστορία αυτού του πλοίου πριν μας φύγει για τα ξένα;


Τι ενοεις φιλε μου, που θα παει?

----------


## captain 83

Για ένα διάστημα ταξίδεψε ως Islia de Ibiza στην Ισπανία. Η ερώτησή μου είναι για την ιστορία του πλοίου αυτού πριν φύγει για την Ισπανία (όταν ονομαζόταν Αργοστόλι). 
Τώρα, από την Ελλάδα προς το παρόν δεν το κουνάει ρούπι, αφού τα επιδοτούμενα ενδοκυκλαδικά του ταιριάζουν γάντι.

----------


## Nautikos II

Και οτι αρχισα να ανησυχω, ευτυχος ανησυχησα αδικα!!!

----------


## captain 83

Τελευταίο δρομολόγιο σήμερα για το Χοζοβιώτισσα. Πότε θα έρθει...Άγνωστο. Σύντομα πάντως.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *captain 83* αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες που έχω από καλά ενημερωμένες πηγές μου (βλέπε ...*ΑIS*) :mrgreen:, 
αναφέρουν ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται ήδη στο *μόλο ΔΕΗ*.

----------


## scoufgian

το απογευμα ανοιχτα του λιμανιου...........

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: *Απόστολος** 
*(λόγω ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων του και έλλειψης ίντερνετ μέσω εμού)

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Leo* το έχουμε ξανααναφέρει μόλις δύο μηνύματα πιό πάνω.  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Δίκιο έχεις Εσπρέσσο αλλά που να το βρείς, έπεσα με την μούρη να γράψω ότι μου είπε και δεν κοίταξα πίσω  :Very Happy:  (μην τα ξεχάσω). Συγνώμη για την επανάληψη....

----------


## esperos

Και  κάτι  από  τον  ξενητεμό  του.

ISLA DE IBIZA.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σε τρεις σημερινές φωτογραφίες στο μόλο ΔΕΗ.

Πολύ δουλειά γίνεται στη πρύμη και στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου.
Έχουν αλλαχτεί σχεδόν όλες οι λαμαρίνες κάτω από τον καταπέλτη. 
Ίσως από κάποια παλιά ζημιά στη πρύμη του ???

PANAGIA HOZ._1.jpg

PANAGIA HOZ._2.jpg

PANAGIA HOZ._3.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Και οι τρεις φωτογραφιες τελειες

----------


## Haddock

Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει καλύτερη αποτύπωση σε φακό του "όλο αριστερά" πάνω στην Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα. Τα λόγια περιττεύουν...

Olo_Aristera.jpg

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## Leo

Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία, από αυτές που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά εδώ... Αποκλείω όμως σκέτο τιμόνι να κάνει όλη αυτή την μποτζαρισιά  :Very Happy: , λογω της πολύ χαμηλής του ταχύτητας. Μήπως είχαμε και  λίγο αεράκι ή swelάκι και μποτζάριζε βλέπω κάτι προβατάκια στην θάλασσα και βάζω ιδέες?

----------


## jumpman

Φίλε Leo κοίτα και τη σημαία τι κατεύθυνση έχει και θα καταλάβεις ακόμα πιο πολύ ότι είναι και απο δυνατό πλαϊνό άνεμο.

----------


## NAXOS

Τα δυο μικρα της ΝΕΛ στο λιμανι της ΝΑΞΟΥ με γαρμπη. Το ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στο προβλητα και το Π ΤΗΝΟΥ περιμενει την αναχωρηση του για να μπη στην ιδια θεση. Φωτο 22/3/08

----------


## Haddock

Δεν σας κρύβω ότι από πλοιαρχία, δεν κατέχω, εξου και τα λιγοστά μου σχόλια πανω στο επαγγελμα. Γι' αυτό χαίρομαι να βλέπω τα σχόλια που ερμηνεύουν τις κρυφες πτυχες μιας φωτογραφίας. Τώρα που παρατηρώ την φωτογραφία, όντως το μπότζι φαίνεται πολύ παραπάνω απ' ότι θα επαιρνε με ολο αριστερα. Η επισήμανση για τη σημαία, τον άνεμο, και τα κύματα συμπληρώνουν τη λύση του παζλ. Εύγε στα μέλη του Ναυτιλία ! :mrgreen: (Naxos, σπανια φωτογραφια !!)

----------


## captain 83

Aπό αύριο ξεκινάει δρομολόγια από Λαύριο.

----------


## Νaval22

> Πολύ δουλειά γίνεται στη πρύμη και στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου.
> Έχουν αλλαχτεί σχεδόν όλες οι λαμαρίνες κάτω από τον καταπέλτη. 
> Ίσως από κάποια παλιά ζημιά στη πρύμη του ???


Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα τους για αλλαγη,αν ήταν μικρόζημια δεν νομίζω να έμπαιναν στη διαδικασία να τις αλλάξουν

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ ωραία φώτο.Ξέρει κάποιος να μας πεί πως πάει από κίνηση?

----------


## nautikos

Ηρεμα πραγματα... Τις καθημερινες να εχει σε καθε δρομολογιο απο 10-20 επιβατες. Μια χαρα ησυχια :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Σημερα ειχαμε τα επισημα εγκαινια ενος ακομα virtual βαποριου μου, του ελληνικου κλασσικου φερυ *Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα*. Μπορει να μην τραβα τα περισσοτερα καραβολατρικα βλεμματα λογω εμφανισης, ηλικιας ή μεγεθους, αλλα προσωπικα μου αρεσει αρκετα. 

Ισως επειδη α)ειναι ''τεκνο'' της ελληνικης ναυπηγικης σχολης,β)εχει γραψει ιστορια στην ακτοπλοια μας και οχι μονο και γ)εχει ωραια καταστρωματα και περατζαδες, κατα το πλειστον κουβερτωμενες! Ιδου το ψηφιακο αποτελεσμα.

ph1.jpg

ph2.jpg

ph5.jpg

ph4.jpg

ph3.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ναυτικέ, κατάφερες να ζωντανέψεις άλλο ένα ιστορικό βαπόρι της Ακτοπλοΐας. Βλέπω ότι έχεις δώσει σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια με αξιόλογο φινίρισμα. Θα το προτιμούσα με το μπλε που φορούσε επί ΝΕΚΙ. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι. :-)

----------


## captain 83

Ναυτικέ, τα συγχαρητήρια δεν αρκούν. Είσαι expert στο είδος.

----------


## scoufgian

Τα συγχαρητηρια μου κι απο μενα.Εχω δει τοσα και τοσα μοντελα ,αλλα εσυ ,παντα καταφερνεις, οσο μπορεις βεβαια ,ν αποτυπωνεις ,πιστα ,το καθε μοντελο.Ευγε. :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

Ευχαριστω ολους για τα πολυ καλα τους λογια. Παντως συντομα θα κυκλοφορησει και η version του καραβιου ως *Μυρτος*, ωστε να ξυπνησουν παραπανω μνημες του μακρινου πια παρελθοντος.

----------


## nautikos

Να λοιπον και ενα παραθυρο στο παρελθον. Το *Μυρτος* με τα χρωματα και τα σινιαλα με τα οποια το πρωτοειδα πριν πολλα χρονια στο_ Αργοστολι_.

myr1.jpg

myr2.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Ναυτικέ το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι δεν παίζεσαι!!! Συγχαρητήρια.... Έχω δει πολλά σχεδιά σου και πραγματικα τα θαυμάζω το ταλέντο σου και την υπομονή σου!!! Μπράβο...

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ευχαριστω ολους για τα πολυ καλα τους λογια. Παντως συντομα θα κυκλοφορησει και η version του καραβιου ως *Μυρτος*, ωστε να ξυπνησουν παραπανω μνημες του μακρινου πια παρελθοντος.


Συγχαρητηρια στον *Μετρ* του ειδους

----------


## Νάξος

Εξαιρετικά τα μοντέλα σου ναυτικέ. Έχω μία απορία που πιθανότατα μπορείς να μου την λύσεις: είναι όντως 94,98 m το ολικό μήκος αυτού του πλοίου; Αυτές τις διαστάσεις δίνει ο Σουηδός. Είναι σωστές; Το είχα για 2-3 μέτρα μικρότερο. 

Είναι ένα από τα πιο ωραία ελληνικά σκαριά, μου θυμίζει κορβέττα και γενικά η πολύ επιθετική κοψιά του παραπέμπει σε γρήγορο πλοίο. Οι μηχανές του ωστόσο, όπως και σε πολλά πλοία ελληνικής ναυπήγησης, ήταν μία πονεμένη ιστορία. Ίσως τα μόνα ελληνικά πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας που δεν «υπέφεραν» από μηχανές να ήταν το Ιονίς και το Λήμνος. Σε όλα τα άλλα που γνωρίζω η υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα απείχε παρά σάγγας από την θεωρητική ταχύτητα της μελέτης.

Αργοστόλι, σε μίαν άλλη φάση της ζωής του, με τα σινιάλα της τότε Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ. Αν μας φύγει αυτό και το Λήμνος, τότε ...τί;

----------


## nautikos

> Εξαιρετικά τα μοντέλα σου ναυτικέ. Έχω μία απορία που πιθανότατα μπορείς να μου την λύσεις: είναι όντως 94,98 m το ολικό μήκος αυτού του πλοίου; Αυτές τις διαστάσεις δίνει ο Σουηδός. Είναι σωστές; Το είχα για 2-3 μέτρα μικρότερο.


Καπου εκει στα _94 μετρα_ πρεπει να ειναι, με _μηκος μεταξυ καθετων (LBP)_ περιπου _88 μετρα_.

----------


## Haddock

Το περιοδικό _Αργω_ του 1972 γράφει ότι το πλοίο, ως *Σκορπιός*, έχει ολικό μήκος 93μ. και μεταξύ καθέτων 85μ. Πάντως, στο Ιόνιο, δεν βρήκε πολλους υποστηρικτές αφού ήταν κουνίστρα!

----------


## nautikos

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται ενα μικρο βιντεακι του _τρισδιαστατου_ *Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα*.

----------


## nautikos

Εν πλω καπου στο _Ιονιο Πελαγος_, αρχες _δεκαετιας '90,_ οταν το ταξιδι με καραβι ηταν ωραιο.

myr3.jpg

----------


## marsant

Oτι και να πουμε για σενα ειναι λιγο..Εισαι απιστευτος..Μπραβο!Στο λεξικο διπλα στη λεξη κενταω πρεπει να βαλουν το ονομα σου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σωστός ο marsant ! Κεντάνε τα χέρια σου naytike...  :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

Σας ευχαριστω.... :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Όπως αναφέρει η εφημερίδα "ΤΟ ΕΘΝΟΣ" ....

"Λόγω ισχυρών ανέμων -βόρειοι άνεμοι έντασης 7-8 μποφόρ- 107 επιβάτες του πλοίου «Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα» (NEL LINES) ταλαιπωρήθηκαν ένα 24ωρο για να φτάσουν στα νησιά προορισμού τους.
Το πλοίο απέπλευσε προχθές από τη Μήλο για Κίμωλο, Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο, Ιο, Νάξο, Πάρο και Σύρο.
Από τα παραπάνω νησιά θα επιβιβάζονταν και άλλοι επιβάτες.
Οπως ανέφερε στο ΥΕΝ ο πλοίαρχος, δεν κατέστη δυνατόν να προσεγγίσει κανένα νησί πριν από τη Σύρο (λόγω ανέμων - μη ασφαλή λιμάνια).
Τελικά οι επιβάτες έφτασαν στο λιμάνι της Σύρου και διανυκτέρευσαν επί του πλοίου.
Χθες οι επιβάτες αναχώρησαν κάποιοι με το ίδιο πλοίο το πρωί και ορισμένοι με το «Ρομίλντα» στις 12 το μεσημέρι."

Μα *ΚΑΝΕΝΑ* νησί;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## speedrunner

Σίγουρα δεν έπιασε Φολέγανδρο, για τα υπόλυπα νησία δεν ξέρω.

----------


## marsant

Και εγω ακουσα απο την tv οτι δεν επιασε κανενα.

----------


## jvrou

Σίγουρα δοκίμασε?
Μήπως όχι κ δεν πέρασε καθόλου? Κάποιο δεν θα έποιανε? Τουλάχιστον στην Σίκινο κανονικά δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα αφού απ'ότι ξέρω βοριάς ήταν και Σίκινο ο βοριάς δεν το ποιάνει το λιμάνι και δεν έχω επικοινωνήσει να δω εάν δοκίμασε. Ξέρουμε ποιος ήταν ο καπετάνιος κ τις δυνατότητες του?

----------


## marsant

Φιλε jvrou που να παει το Χοζοβιωτισσα με 8 μποφορ?Εφυγε την αλλη μερα(μεγαλη η ταλαιπωρια για τους επιβατες) που επεσαν οι ανεμοι.

----------


## jvrou

Πραγματικά..

----------


## speedrunner

Και που να δεις τι ταλαιπωρία πέρασαν οι επιβάτες όταν κατέβαίνε την παρασκευή που είχε 7 ώρες καθηστέρηση.

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι μικρό μωρέ και γέρικο, είναι δύσκολο το 8ρακι γι' αυτό...

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Κανονικά και στη Σίκινο έπρεπε να πιάσει και στην Κίμωλο που το λιμάνι βρίσκεται ΝΑ. Δεν ήταν σορόκος άλλωστε ούτε όστρια. Ο καπετάνιος βέβαια , ο Χριστόφορος Σκαμάγκας , ίσως επειδή δεν έχει μεγάλη πείρα μιας και το δίπλωμά του είναι φρέσκο να μην θέλει να ρισκάρει. Από την άλλη βέβαια αυτή η δουλειά είναι ρίσκο, διότι το Αιγαίο δεν είναι ποτέ απόλυτα ήρεμο οπότε αν με κάθε καιρό που βγάζει δεν πιάνουμε και 2-3 λιμάνια, δεν κάνουμε δουλειά.





> Σίγουρα δοκίμασε?
> Μήπως όχι κ δεν πέρασε καθόλου? Κάποιο δεν θα έποιανε? Τουλάχιστον στην Σίκινο κανονικά δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα αφού απ'ότι ξέρω βοριάς ήταν και Σίκινο ο βοριάς δεν το ποιάνει το λιμάνι και δεν έχω επικοινωνήσει να δω εάν δοκίμασε. Ξέρουμε ποιος ήταν ο καπετάνιος κ τις δυνατότητες του?

----------


## giannisk88

> Είναι μικρό μωρέ και γέρικο, είναι δύσκολο το 8ρακι γι' αυτό...


Γι'αυτό το λόγο ακριβώς και εγώ θα προτιμούσα να το σταματούσαν όπως το Παναγία Τήνου, είναι σχεδον τα ιδια γέρικα σκαριά!!!!!

----------


## jvrou

> Γι'αυτό το λόγο ακριβώς και εγώ θα προτιμούσα να το σταματούσαν όπως το Παναγία Τήνου, είναι σχεδον τα ιδια γέρικα σκαριά!!!!!


Δεν συγκρίνονται όμως τα δύο καράβια κατά την γνώμη μου. Η Παναγία Τήνου είναι πολύ πιο αξιόπλοο καράβι. Δεν ξέρω τι παραπάνω έχει το Χοζοβιώτισσα από το Τήνου και με αφορμή την συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης άφησε η Nel έξω την Παναγία Τήνου ενώ το Χοζοβιώτισσα συνεχίζει..
Όσο για ότι σταμάτησε στα 8 μποφόρ δεν επιτρέπεται. Πολλά μικρά νησιά στηρίζονται σε τέτοιου είδους δρομολόγια είτε για τον εφοδιασμό τους με τρόφιμα κ.α και επίσης πολλοί τα χρησιμοποιούν για ανταποκρίσεις. Αν είναι τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα τότε να μπει και ένα μεγαλύτερο καράβι στην γραμμή

----------


## marsant

> Αν είναι τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα τότε να μπει και ένα μεγαλύτερο καράβι στην γραμμή


Εξυπηρετει και το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ το θεμα ειναι για ποσο ακομα :Confused:

----------


## jvrou

> Εξυπηρετει και το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ το θεμα ειναι για ποσο ακομα


όχι ιδιαίτερα την Σίκινο που είμαι εγώ φίλε μου marsant στους τομείς της μεταφοράς τροφίμων και ανταπόκρισης.
Την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά την έκαναν η Παναγία Τήνου και Χοζοβιώτισσα. Τώρα το κάνει μόνο το ένα άντε και η Αρσινόη που είναι και μικρότερο.

----------


## speedrunner

> Εξυπηρετει και το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ το θεμα ειναι για ποσο ακομα


Ούτε και την Φολέγανδρο που είμαι εγώ

----------


## perseus

Σύρος....
καλοκαίρι 2006.....

----------


## iletal1

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2006 ΣΤΗ ΣΙΦΝΟ (ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΚΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΦΩΤΟ  :Sad: ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ.)

----------


## marsant

Μια χαρα ειναι η φωτο σου!

----------


## nautikos

Το βαπορι εδω με τα σινιαλα της _C-Link_ θαλασσοδερνεται καπου στο Αιγαιο :Very Happy: .

panho01.jpg

panho02.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Για μια ακόμα φορά έγραψες naytike... Μπράβο !!!

----------


## polykas

*Mπράβο ναυτικέ .Εύγε*  με το VS του Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα.Εγώ με την σειρά μου σου αφιερώνω τις φρέσκιες φωτό από την Τήνο, εν δράσει το Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα,μιας και αυτό το καημένο το πλοίο πόσο ακόμη θα παραμείνει κοντά μας...... :Very Happy: Cpt του πλοίου ο Ισίδωρος Μαμίδης.



14-6.jpg








14 (1).JPG













14 (3).JPG















14 (2).JPG












14.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια και τις αφιερωσεις. Οπως σωστα το λες, για ποσο ακομα θα μεινει μαζι μας μια παλια καραβανα της ακτοπλοιας... Αυτα τα πλοια δεν διεκδικουν ανεσεις και μεγαλεια, αλλα ειναι καταλληλα για παραδοσιακο ελληνικο ακτοπλοικο ταξιδι :Very Happy: . Για αυτο ταξιδεψτα τα πριν μας φυγουν για παντα...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικές και πάλι οι δημιουργίες του Ναυτικού.
Νομίζω ότι στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ταίριαζε πολύ περισσότερο το κόκκινο χρώμα, από ότι το τωρινό του (το μπλε). Οπότε ο Ναυτικός έκανε πολύ καλά να προτιμήσει την κόκκινη φορεσιά και τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη.
Άλλωστε το σινιάλο της ΝΕΛ είναι κάπως ξένο (παράταιρο) για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.

Εδώ μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου την Κυριακή 3 Αυγούστου 2008, την ώρα που φεύγει από τη Σίφνο για Κίμωλο και Μήλο.
Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τα σκαλιά που οδηγούν στο φάρο στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου και στο βάθος διακρίνεται η εκκλησία της Αγίας Αικατερίνης.

Στους φίλους Ναυτικό, poyka, ilelal 1, marsant και φυσικά στον μοναδικό πλοίαρχο Ισίδωρο Μαμίδη.

Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα.jpg

----------


## iletal1

> Εξαιρετικές και πάλι οι δημιουργίες του Ναυτικού.
> Νομίζω ότι στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ταίριαζε πολύ περισσότερο το κόκκινο χρώμα, από ότι το τωρινό του (το μπλε). Οπότε ο Ναυτικός έκανε πολύ καλά να προτιμήσει την κόκκινη φορεσιά και τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη.
> ¶λλωστε το σινιάλο της ΝΕΛ είναι κάπως ξένο (παράταιρο) για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.
> 
> Εδώ μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου την Κυριακή 3 Αυγούστου 2008, την ώρα που φεύγει από τη Σίφνο για Κίμωλο και Μήλο.
> Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τα σκαλιά που οδηγούν στο φάρο στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου και στο βάθος διακρίνεται η εκκλησία της Αγίας Αικατερίνης.
> 
> Στους φίλους Ναυτικό, poyka, ilelal 1, marsant και φυσικά στον μοναδικό πλοίαρχο Ισίδωρο Μαμίδη.
> 
> Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα.jpg


Περιττό να πω ότι οι φωτογραφίες είναι το κάτι άλλο (και αυτη του ''ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ''). Και δεν είσαι ο μόνος που δεν κατάλαβε τόσα χρόνια την περίπτωση του φάρου. Στα ίδια χρόνια είμαι κι εγώ και στο νησί πηγαίνω από 25 ετών και ούτε που το πήρα χαμπάρι. Φέτος είναι η μόνη χρονιά που δεν θα παω (λόγω υποχρεώσεων)και μου λείπει πολύ, όμως θα ταξιδεύω με τις δικές σου φωτογραφίες.  Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## polykas

Mπράβο *Roi* σε ευχαριστούμε.*Καλοσήρθες*.Η συγκεκριμένη  οπτική γωνία είναι καταπληκτική.Θα έλεγα το *nautilia* να διοργανώσει εκδρομή στην Σίφνο και να ακροβολιστούν τα μέλη του forum για απολαυστικές φωτό... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## iletal1

> Mπράβο *Roi* σε ευχαριστούμε.*Καλοσήρθες*.Η συγκεκριμένη οπτική γωνία είναι καταπληκτική.Θα έλεγα το *nautilia* να διοργανώσει εκδρομή στην Σίφνο και να ακροβολιστούν τα μέλη του forum για απολαυστικές φωτό...


ΕΦΥΓΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Παρέα θα πάμε όλοι, όπως και στην ¶νδρο... :Wink:

----------


## iletal1

> Παρέα θα πάμε όλοι, όπως και στην ¶νδρο...


Καλά συγγνώμη.ΦΥΓΑΜΕ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ετοιμαστείτε να φύγουμε για Σίφνο.
Η τέλεια ημέρα είναι η Κυριακή γιατί τότε μόνο έρχονται πολλά πλοία (για τα δεδομένα της Σίφνου).
Το μέρος είναι πραγματικά καταπληκτικό.
Μάλιστα αν δεν είχα φοβηθεί οι φωτογραφίες θα ήταν ακόμα πιο καλές. Αν είμαστε πολλοί θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα.
Ετοιμαστείτε, λοιπόν, για ένα σαββατοκύριακο στη Σίφνο (ίσως, την πρώτη εβδομάδα του Σεπτεμβρίου για να έχουν γυρίσει όλοι).

Σαλπάρουμε .......

----------


## marsant

Ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα Roi για την αφιερωση αλλα και για τις μοναδικες φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζεις καθε φορα:wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

για τους απαντάχους φίλους. 
Year of built: 1977
Hull number: 101
Shipyard: Salamis shipyards S.A., Salamina, Greece
Dimensions : 94,98 x 14,61 x 5,44 m
Brt/ Dwt. 2052/ 508
Engines: 2 x MWM TBD5018VE diesel.
Effect: 4854 kW
Speed: 18 Knots
Passanger: 750
Cars: 100
IMO: 7229796

πηγή raflucgr.ra.funpic.de

----------


## Vortigern

Εδω στις καμαρες σε ενα μικρο ατιχιμα χωρις να παθει καμια ζημια ισα ισα που ακουμπαει στο μολο..ευτιχος εχει τα λαστιχα κ δν επαθε ουτε γραντζουνια.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Κ αλλη μια απο τα Βρουλιδια της Σιφνου....διστιχος δν φαινεται καλα γτ ειναι απο κινιτο κ ειχε κ κακο καιρο εκεινι την μερα....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το πλοίο βρισκεται ακινητοποημένο στη Σύρο λόγω βλάβης στον καταπέλτη.Τί γίνεται ρε παιδιά;Ο μήνας των καταπελτών μάλλον.Πάντως ούτε αύριο θα κάνει δρομολόγιο.

----------


## iletal1

> Κ αλλη μια απο τα Βρουλιδια της Σιφνου....διστιχος δν φαινεται καλα γτ ειναι απο κινιτο κ ειχε κ κακο καιρο εκεινι την μερα....


Μου φαίνεταο ότι έχετε βάλει σκοπό , μαζί με τον Roi ,  να με τρελλάνετε με τη Σίφνο , φέτος που δεν μπορω να πάω :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

> Μου φαίνεταο ότι έχετε βάλει σκοπό , μαζί με τον Roi , να με τρελλάνετε με τη Σίφνο , φέτος που δεν μπορω να πάω


Σε λιγο καιρο θα ερθουν και αλλες....

----------


## iletal1

> Σε λιγο καιρο θα ερθουν και αλλες....


Ήρθε λοιπόν η ώρα για τα υπογλώσσια , που είπε και κάποια ψυχή νωρίτερα !?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Vortigern για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες.
Φαντάζομαι τι έχει να γίνει από εδώ και τώρα, ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα αν σκεφτείς ότι οι πιο ωραίες φωτογραφίες βγαίνουν το χειμώνα.
Καλή συνέχεια και πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## Vortigern

οπως σας ειπα σε λιγο καιρο θα ερθουν κ αλλες....να λοιπον ηρθαν...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12163

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12164

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12165

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12166

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12167

----------


## Vortigern

.............

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12168

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12169

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12170

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12171

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12172

----------


## plori

Σήμερα το Χοζοβιώτισσα όπως μας δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες του Vortigen έμπλεξε την άγκυρα του με άγκυρες τουριστικών σκαφών και τελικά με βοήθεία των λεμβούχων και με μια μικρή βαρκούλα τα ξέπλέξανε και φυσικά η καθυστέρηση στην Σίφνο ήταν περίπου 1 ώρα.

----------


## polykas

> .............
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12168
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12169
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12170
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12171
> ...


*Vortigern* η ανταπόκριση σου ήταν καταπληκτική..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Σήμερα το Χοζοβιώτισσα όπως μας δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες του Vortigen έμπλεξε την άγκυρα του με άγκυρες τουριστικών σκαφών και τελικά με βοήθεία των λεμβούχων και με μια μικρή βαρκούλα τα ξέπλέξανε και φυσικά η καθυστέρηση στην Σίφνο ήταν περίπου 1 ώρα.


νομιζω φιλε πλωρη εδωσες την απαντηση..ετσι εγινε οντος..

----------


## Gregory K.

> Το πλοίο βρισκεται ακινητοποημένο στη Σύρο λόγω βλάβης στον καταπέλτη.Τί γίνεται ρε παιδιά;Ο μήνας των καταπελτών μάλλον.Πάντως ούτε αύριο θα κάνει δρομολόγιο.


Το πλοιο το εκανε το δρομολογιο τελικα.... Εφτασε στην Παρο στις 23.55 εδεσε στις 0.10 και απεπλευσε στις 0.30 για Σεριφο κλπ...

Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους λατρες του η φωτογραφια του, αποπλεοντας απο Παρο για Συρο το Σαββατο 9-8-2008...

xozoviotissa.JPG

----------


## plori

Είναι λυπηρό και μετά απο αυτά που ακούμε καθημερινά στην τηλεόραση με τα "παιχνίδια" των επιδοτήσεων να υπάρχουν πλοία να κατακυρώνονται στους διαγωνισμούς και να είναι σε αυτή την τραγική κατάσταση.Καθημερινά παρακολουθώ της προσπάθειες του πληρώματος στο λιμάνι για να καταπλέυση και δυστηχώς το πλοίο δεν βοηθάει καθόλου.Επίσης το ξενοδοχειακό του μέρος δεν το σχολιάζω όπως και επίσης το γκαράζ και βέβαια την εξωτερική του όψη και την ταχυτητά του.  :Confused:

----------


## giannisk88

Συμφωνώ απολύτα με τον προηγούμενο φίλο.Να προσθέσω και οτι οταν έχει καιρό και ταξιδεύεις με αυτό το πλοίο, θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα χαπάκια για τη ναυτία!!!(στην καλύτερη περίπτωση).Κατεβαίνεις απο το πλοίο και κουνιέσαι για 1-2 μέρες ακόμα!!!

----------


## scoufgian

βλαβη ειχαμε σημερα ,στο καταπελτη, του Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα.Για περιπου 1 ωρα ,γινοντουσαν προσπαθειες, απο το πληρωμα του πλοιου ,για να τον ανοιξουν.Σ ολο αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα, ειχαμε εντονες διαμαρτυριες των επιβατων ,για τη κατασταση του πλοιου.
*ΠΗΓΗ:*Strathgos

----------


## giannisk88

Παίδες εγώ θα πώ κατι για τελευταία φορά.Είναι *κρίμα* να μένουν ανεκμετάλευτα και παρατημένα πλοία όπως αυτό  http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....hlight=foscolo και να διακινδυνεύουμε να κάνουμε ταξίδια με αυτό το πλοίο!!!!Ελεος δηλαδή πια!!Περιμένουν να γίνει τίποτα χειρότερο για να το καταργήσουν αυτό το πλοίο?? με συγχωρείτε αλλα αυτή δεν είναι κατάσταση.Εχω εκνευριστεί τα μάλλα γιατί νιώθω οτι με τέτοια πλοία η εταιρεία αυτή υποτιμάει το κόσμο!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Παίδες εγώ θα πώ κατι για τελευταία φορά.Είναι *κρίμα* να μένουν ανεκμετάλευτα και παρατημένα πλοία όπως αυτό http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....hlight=foscolo και να διακινδυνεύουμε να κάνουμε ταξίδια με αυτό το πλοίο!!!!Ελεος δηλαδή πια!!Περιμένουν να γίνει τίποτα χειρότερο για να το καταργήσουν αυτό το πλοίο?? με συγχωρείτε αλλα αυτή δεν είναι κατάσταση.Εχω εκνευριστεί τα μάλλα γιατί νιώθω οτι με τέτοια πλοία η εταιρεία αυτή υποτιμάει το κόσμο!!!


τη ηλικια εχει το χοζοβιοτησσα?

----------


## Markos

31 χρονων ειναι.

----------


## Markos

Σημερα, 20.30, ειδα το πλοιο δεμενο στο λιμανι της ερμουπολης, και ειχαν κατεβασει σκαλα προφανως κατι να φτιαξουν στον καταπελτη. Στο τελος καταφεραν να τον ανοιξουν.

----------


## LAEGE

Από επιβάτη του "Χοζοβιώτισσα" μεταφέρω τα εξής: 

" Για να ξέρετε τι ακριβώς συνέβη την Παρασκευή 22 Αυγούστου 2008 στο πλοίο "Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα" θα έπρεπε να είστε μέσα και να ακούσετε με τα αυτιά σας τόσο τις διαμαρτυρίες των επιβατών, όσο και τον απαράδεκτο τρόπο με τον οποίο συμπεριφέρεται ο πλοίαρχος. 

Το πλοίο είχε καθυστέρηση δύο ωρών λόγω των μποφώρ αλλά και των προβλημάτων στον καταπέλτη από την Κύθνο. Πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε και όταν έδεσε στην Πάρο δύο ώρες μετά την προγραμματισμένη άφιξή του, στις πέντε το απόγευμα.

Τα πνεύματα άρχισαν να οξύνονται όταν το "Χοζοβιώτισσα" προσπάθησε να δέσει με τα χίλια ζόρια στο λιμάνι της Νάξου, κατά τις επτά το βράδυ. 

Οι καμαρώτοι είπαν στον κόσμο να κατέβει στις σκάλες για να αποβιβασθούν αλλά δεκαπέντε λεπτά μετά την άφιξη του πλοίου, οι περισσότεροι κόντεψαν να λιποθυμήσουν από τα καυσαέρια στο γκαράζ. 

Οι τουρίστες άρχισαν να βρίζουν ενώ κάποιοι "ναυτικοί" άρχισαν να λένε ότι το πλοίο έκατσε σε ύφαλο όπως το "Θεόφιλος". Τότε έγινε της τρελλής. 

Ένας επιβάτης ζήτησε να γίνει ανακοίνωση ώστε να ηρεμήσει ο κόσμος και να κοπάσει ο πανικός που επικρατούσε στο σαλόνι κι ένα μέλος του πληρώματος απάντησε με αυθάδεια πως ήταν υπεύθυνος ο καπετάνιος και δεν ήταν δική του δουλειά! 

Περιττό να σας πω ότι τα μικρά παιδιά είχαν βάλει τα κλάμματα ενώ ο κόσμος είχε αρχίσει να ζητεί βοήθεια. 

Κάποιοι τηλεφώνησαν στα κανάλια ενώ ένας ανέλαβε να μιλήσει με τον καπετάνιο, ο οποίος όχι μόνο δεν άκουσε τη σύσταση του επιβάτη αλλά τού έκανε φραστική επίθεση και παραλίγο να πιαστούν στα χέρια. 

Ο επιβάτης κατέβηκε έξαλλος στο σαλόνι και προφανώς τηλεφώνησε σε κάποιους βουλευτές, δημάρχους, καθώς και σε κάποιο πλωτάρχη του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ζητώντας πληροφορίες για τον πλοίαρχο του "Χοζοβιώτισσα". 

Ο καταπέλτης έπεσε τελικά μετά τις οκτώ το βράδυ ενώ αυτός ο επιβάτης που έκανε τη φασαρία αποβιβάστηκε στη Νάξο όπου πήγε κατ' ευθείαν σε έναν ένστολο αξιωματικό του λιμενικού και αργότερα βγήκε τηλεφωνικά στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΑΝΤ-1 (αλλά ανώνυμα) περνώντας γενεές δεκατέσσερις τον πλοίαρχο και το πλήρωμά του. 

Βεβαίως είχε προειδοποιήσει ότι θα τους έκραζε από το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι, επομένως όλοι ήμαστε τόσο μαζοχιστές ώστε βλέπαμε δελτίο ειδήσεων στον ΑΝΤ-1 για να δούμε το "θέμα". 

Το Λιμενικό ήταν πολύ αυστηρό με το πλήρωμα και απαίτησε πολλές δοκιμές στον καταπέλτη για να επιτρέψει τον απόπλου. 

Σκεφτείτε ότι φύγαμε από τη Νάξο στις δέκα και μισή το βράδυ ενώ δεν θυμάμαι αν ξημέρωνε όταν φθάσαμε τελικά στη Σίκινο. 

Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη ξεφτίλα!". 

Ο συγχωρεμένος, ο πατέρας μου πέρασε μερικά από τα χρόνια της ευδόκιμης πορείας του στο Εμπορικό Ναυτικό υπηρετώντας σε παλαιά πλοία της ακτοπλοίας. Μου έλεγε ότι τα πλοία δεν τα κάνουν οι ναυπηγοί αλλά οι καπεταναίοι και τα πληρώματα. 

Δυστυχώς αυτός είναι ένας κανόνας που δεν έχει εξαιρέσεις παρότι στο χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας μπήκαν άσχετοι όπως αυτοί που είχαν κινηματογράφους στο Αιγάλεω, κατασκευαστικές εταιρείες στο Κερατσίνι και μάντρες αυτοκινήτων στο Μεταξουργείο. 

Το "Εξπρές Σάμινα" δεν βυθίστηκε γιατί έγινε ξεφνικά ρημάδι. Όπως λένε οι έμπειροι ναυτικοί, το πλήρωμα απαξίωσε το βαπόρι και ο χειρότερος του πληρώματος ήταν αυτός που το αποτελείωσε, παίρνοντας ένα τραγικό κρίμα στο λαιμό του όσο θα ζει. 

Επιτρέψτε μου να πω ότι κάτι ανάλογο συμβαίνει και με το "Χοζοβιώτισσα". Η εταιρεία ΝΕΛ έχει δώσει τελική ημερομηνία απόσυρσης τον Οκτώβριο και δεν δίνει δεκάρα τσακιστή, ο πλοίαρχος λέγεται πως είναι άτολμος και ανίκανος (ακόμα και να διοικήσει το εντελώς ακατάλληλο πλήρωμά του), οι τουριστικοί πράκτορες τα έχουν βρει με την εταιρεία και στέλνουν αθώα πρόβατα σ' αυτό το βαπόρι που έπρεπε να έχει κοπεί από την αρχή της σαιζόν. 

Ευθύνες πρέπει να επιρριφθούν και στην πολιτική ηγεσία του ΥΕΝ που κάνει τα στραβά μάτια και δεν ρίχνει ένα γενναίο πρόστιμα στη ΝΕΛ και δεν την υποχρεώνει να επισκευάσει το πλοίο όπως επιβάλλεται. Τρεις χιλιάδες ευρώ την ημέρα κερδίζει η ΝΕΛ από τους πλόες της "Χοζοβιώτισσας" συν τα ξόφαλτσα κέρδη από εισιτήρια που δίνουν τα πρακτορεία σε διάφορα κορόιδα που θέλουν να μετακινηθούν από το Λαύριο μέχρι τις εσχατιές του Αιγαίου. Αυτή είναι η νησιωτική πολιτική της σεμνής και ταπεινής κυβέρνησης, αλλά και η εταιρική κοινωνική ευθύνη της ΝΕΛ που υποτίθεται πως θέλει να λέγεται αξιόπιστη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία.

Κύριε Βουλγαράκη, τέτοια κατάντια, ούτε στην Ουγκάντα!

----------


## Markos

Πραγματικα η κατασταση του πλοιου ειναι αθλια. Ισως και να ειναι η πρωτη φορα που χαιρομαι που αποσυρεται καποιο καραβι. Η αληθεια ειναι πως επρεπε να ειχε αποσυρθει πριν χρονια.

----------


## jvrou

Πιστεύω ότι ο φίλος laege τα λέει όλα.. Για την κατάσταση του πλοίου αποκλειστηκά υπεύθυνη θεωρώ την εταιρία. Ξενοδοχειακός εξοπλισμός σε τραγική κατάσταση, πλήρωμα ευπρεπώς αδιάφορο και από καθαριότητα η κατάσταση είναι για λύπηση. Ακούω πολλούς να λένε όταν κάτι μυρίζει άσχημα να λένε πως "μου μυρίζει χοζοβιώτισσα" κλπ. Να φανταστείτε στο λιμάνι της Σικίνου όταν είναι δεμένο και ανοίξει ο καταπέλτης δεν αντέχεται η κατάσταση απ'την δυσοσμοία. Το ΥΕΝ φυσικά και θα έπρεπε να επιβάλλει πρόστιμα αλλά τι να περιμένει κάποιος από ένα υπουργείο το οποίο κατηγορείται για μίζες;

----------


## stelios_ag

> Το ΥΕΝ φυσικά και θα έπρεπε να επιβάλλει πρόστιμα αλλά τι να περιμένει κάποιος από ένα υπουργείο το οποίο κατηγορείται για μίζες;


Για να είμαστε ακριβείς, η κατηγορία των μιζών έχει να κάνει με το (πρώην μετά τις εκλογές του 2007) Υπουργείο Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικης και όχι με το ΥΕΝ.

----------


## jvrou

> Για να είμαστε ακριβείς, η κατηγορία των μιζών έχει να κάνει με το (πρώην μετά τις εκλογές του 2007) Υπουργείο Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικης και όχι με το ΥΕΝ.


Sorry αδερφέ παρασύρθηκα για κάτι το οποίο ήξερα. Μερικές αρμοδιότητες των 2 υπουργείων λογικά πιθανών να μπλέκονταν κάτι που φαντάζομαι οδήγησε στην (αν κατάλαβα καλά) κατάργηση του ενός; Ας μην ξεφύγουμε όμως και πάλι sorry

----------


## cmitsos

ο αθηναίος τι έχει να πεί για την ταλαιπωρία του κοσμάκι στη νάξο???

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πρέπει άμμεσα η πολιτεία να βάλει ένα τέλος σε όλα αυτά.....τέτοια βαπόρια δεν πρέπει να ταξιδέυουν.......να επιβάλει στους πλοιοκτήτες είτε να τα σκάσουν για να τα κάνουν καράβια ή να τα αποσύρουν.......αίσχος απλά.....

----------


## jvrou

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως αν αποσυρθούν πολλά νησιά θα πεινάσουν...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Να αναγκάσει η Πολιτεία τους πλοιοκτήτες να πάρουν άλλα....αλλίως να ναυλώσει το κράτος......δεν γίνεται αυτή η δουλειά.....

----------


## jvrou

> Να αναγκάσει η Πολιτεία τους πλοιοκτήτες να πάρουν άλλα....αλλίως να ναυλώσει το κράτος......δεν γίνεται αυτή η δουλειά.....


Καλό θα ήταν αλλά μου φαίνεται και απίθανο και αδύνατο να εφαρμοστεί

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Είναι κάπως....αλλά σκεφτείται αν έχουμε ένα νέο Σάμαινα με αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα καράβια.......

----------


## cmitsos

jvrou όπως τα λές είναι...δυστυχώς οι εφοπλιστές κάνουν ότι θέλουν... :Confused:

----------


## eliasaslan

ετσι ειναι, τωρα το καταλαβατε...

----------


## yannisa340

Να φανταστείτε στο λιμάνι της Σικίνου όταν είναι δεμένο και ανοίξει ο καταπέλτης δεν αντέχεται η κατάσταση απ'την δυσοσμοία. Το ΥΕΝ φυσικά και θα έπρεπε να επιβάλλει πρόστιμα αλλά τι να περιμένει κάποιος από ένα υπουργείο το οποίο κατηγορείται για μίζες;[/quote]

Νά σαι καλά αλλά ακόμα γελάω από τη ζωντανή περιγραφή σου. Δηλαδή όταν ανοίξει ο καταπέλτης τι είναι; Πρωκτός και εξαερίζεται και βρωμάει; Τι μυρωδιά έχει; :lol::lol:

----------


## LAEGE

Τελικά τι έγινε παιδιά; Το βαπόρι ξανακάνει πλόες; Καθώς φαίνεται, ο πλοίαρχος θα πληρώσει τη νύφη. Τον περιμένουν στη γωνία διάφοροι. Μπορεί να είναι "τρελλός" και ....., αλλά δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για το χάλι του βαποριού...

Στο χθεσινό φύλλο, τα "Νέα" έγραψαν για το "Χοζοβιώτισσα": 
"Για περίπου μία ώρα ταλαιπωρήθηκαν χθες το μεσημέρι και οι επιβάτες του πλοίου &#171;Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα&#187;. Κατά τον κατάπλου του στο λιμάνι της Σερίφου, η άγκυρα του πλοίου μπλέχτηκε στον βυθό". 
Άμα έχεις φάει μούτζα...

Επειδή έλαβα ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα σχετικώς με την αναφορά μου στις 3.000 ευρώ που εισπράττει καθημερινώς η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του Ε/Γ Ο/Γ "Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα", για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις, αντιγράφω από την "Ελευθεροτυπία" λεπτομέρειες για το όργιο επιδοτήσεων στο Αιγαίο και για τη τραγική επιπολαιότητα (ή και ανυπαρξία) της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης τόσο στις Κυκλάδες, όσο και στα Δωδεκάνησα. 
Από το δημοσίευμα περί τα έργα και τις ημέρες του μεγαλομετόχου της ΣΑΟΣ και πρώην καναλάρχη κ. Μανούση αντιγράφω: 
"- ο πλοιοκτήτης της ΣΑΟΣ (διαθέτει 11 πλοία) έλαβε από το 2003 έως το 2008 επιδοτήσεις 28.144.774 ευρώ, 
- αλλά και ο ιδιοκτήτης της "G.A. Ferries" κ. Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος που έλαβε για πλοία, όπως το &#171;Δημητρούλα&#187; και το &#171;Ροδάνθη&#187;, 30.774.770 ευρώ, 
- η ΛΑΝΕ (έχει απορροφηθεί από την ΑΝΕΚ) που πήρε 18.254.019 ευρώ και 
- ο καταγγέλλων &#171;την αδιαφάνεια των διαγωνισμών&#187;, πρόεδρος της ΕΕΑ και ιδιοκτήτης της ακτοπλοϊκής Si Link Ferries, Απόστολος Βεντούρης, που εισέπραξε 28.746.384 ευρώ.
Σεβαστά ποσά από τα κρατικά κονδύλια επιδότησης έχουν λάβει και η Blue Star Ferries (9.654.745 ευρώ), η ΑΝΕΝ, θυγατρική της ΑΝΕΚ (8.894.597 ευρώ), η ΑΝΕ Καλύμνου Α.Ε. (8.602.503,73 ευρώ), η ΑΝΕ Σύμης Α.Ε. (5.776.595,12 ευρώ), η Αγία Μαρίνη Ν.Ε. του Λάμπρου Γαλανού (6.112.381,24 ευρώ), η Ακτοπλοϊκή Αιγαίου του Αλέξανδρου Αγούδημου (7.150.631 ευρώ), ο Σπύρος Κατέχης για το πλοίο Αλέξανδρος Κ (2.241.054,47 ευρώ) και ο Γιάννης Σκοπελίτης για το ομώνυμο πλοίο των Κυκλάδων ( 5.924.792,97 ευρώ)".

Αυτά έγραψε ο δημοσιογράφος Θ.Α. στις 14 Αυγούστου 2008 κι εγώ αμαρτία ουκ έχω, καλέ φίλε που έκρινες την παρέμβασή μου.

----------


## karystos

Τώρα, καλά όλα τα άλλα, αλλά για το χαρακτηρισμό του πλοιάρχου τι να πώ; Για όνομα του Θεού, άμα αρχίσουμε τέτοια χαθήκαμε.

----------


## LAEGE

> Τώρα, καλά όλα τα άλλα, αλλά για το χαρακτηρισμό του πλοιάρχου τι να πώ; Για όνομα του Θεού, άμα αρχίσουμε τέτοια χαθήκαμε.


Απέδωσα τους χαρακτηρισμούς που δίδονται στον εν λόγω στο λιμάνι. Όπως είδες άλλωστε αυτολογοκρίθηκα βάζοντας αποσιωπητικά στο μέσον της λέξεως, αν και ο Leo τη διέγραψε εντελώς. Εν πάσει περιπτώση, δεν ήθελα να προσβάλλω κανέναν και κυρίως το φίλο μου από τη Σύρο παρότι με στεναχώρησε με τη συμπεριφορά και τη στάση του στο επεισόδιο της Νάξου.

----------


## jvrou

> Νά σαι καλά αλλά ακόμα γελάω από τη ζωντανή περιγραφή σου. Δηλαδή όταν ανοίξει ο καταπέλτης τι είναι; Πρωκτός και εξαερίζεται και βρωμάει; Τι μυρωδιά έχει; :lol::lol:


Επειδή μεταφέρει πολλά τρόφιμα κ φρούτα κ άλλα τέτοια στα νησιά έχει μυρωδιά διαφόρων σάπιων κ μουχλιασμένων πραγμάτων. Όλο αυτό το ανακάτεμα φέρνει αυτήν την κατάσταση

----------


## nautikos

> Είναι ένα από τα πιο ωραία ελληνικά σκαριά, μου θυμίζει κορβέττα και γενικά η πολύ επιθετική κοψιά του παραπέμπει σε γρήγορο πλοίο.


Ακριβως οπως το λες φιλε Ναξος.

panho1.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Ακριβως οπως το λες φιλε Ναξος.
> 
> panho1.jpg


¶ψογος... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Δεν θέλω να φανταστώ ότι ο nautikos υπονοεί κάτι και μας υπενθυμίζει την Παναγιά τη Χοζοβιώτισσα. Σίγουρα είναι τυχαίο αλλά το  λέω γιατί άκουσα κάτι νέα σήμερα όχι πολύ ευχάριστα για το πλοίο και ίσως σύντομα θα το καμαρώνουμε μόνο στις σελίδες του Ναυτιλία και τα videakia του nautikos. Θα δείξει σε κάνα μήνα..... :Confused:

----------


## SpyrosB

H Χοζοβιώτισσα στο λιμάνι του Μέριχα στις 4/9/2008. Μυρίζει πετρέλαιο ολος ο τόπος..

----------


## jvrou

Σήμερα στο ένθετο "Κ" της κυριακάτικης έκδοσης της Καθημερινής υπάρχει ένα άρθρο για το καράβι. Σ'αυτό τονίζεται πως διαρκεί 19 ώρες το ταξίδι Λαύριο-Μήλος με 9 λιμάνια ενδιάμεσα, πως το καράβι βρίσκεται σε άσχημη κατάσταση από πλευράς υγιεινής. Ακόμα αναφέρει πως δεν υπάρχει εστιατόριο αν και αναφέρεται στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας. Επίσης λέει πως το ταξίδι διήρκυσε τόσο χωρίς να υπάρχουν ισχυροί άνεμοι το καράβι δεν δένει σε διάφορα λιμάνια. Προσθέτει πως στο καράβι δεν υπάρχουν καμπίνες με αποτέλεσμα να ποιάνουν λίγοι όλους τους καναπέδες ξαπλώνοντας πάνω. Τέλος λέει πως με αυτό ταξιδεύουν μόνον όσοι δεν έχουν βρει εισιτήριο με τα πρωϊνά πιο γρήγορα και πιο καλά καράβια.

Αυτά αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα χωρίς να έχω σχολιάσει κάτι.

----------


## SpyrosB

> Τέλος λέει πως με αυτό ταξιδεύουν μόνον όσοι δεν έχουν βρει εισιτήριο με τα πρωϊνά πιο γρήγορα και πιο καλά καράβια.


Το δρομολόγιο που κάνει είναι καθαρά για να μετακινηθεί κάποιος μέσα στις κυκλάδες πχ για να πάει κάποιος στη Σύρο για μια δουλειά ή για να πάει κάποιος υπάλληλος δημόσιας υπηρεσίας σε κάποιο άλλο νησί. Για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος και να πάει απο Λάυριο στην Πάρο και να κάνει 8 ώρες (θεωρητικά) πρέπει να είναι μαζοχιστής απο τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές επιλογές.

Το βαπόρι πάντως είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση. Το πλήρωμα του το φοβάται, δε βγαίνει με καιρό, βρωμάει πετρέλαιο και έχει...λάστιχα αυτοκινήτου ως προστατευτικά στην πρύμνη. Τελευταία φορά που το είχα δεί στην Κύθνο, ο καταπέλτης κατέβαινε με τα χέρια και οι ντόπιοι το χαρακτηρίζαν ως "ποταμόπλοιο για σκλάβους".

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω το βαπόρι είναι φρικτό και λίγα λέω δηλ δεν παλέυεται αυτή η κατάσταση οκ μπορεί να εξυπηρετή την άγονη αλλά το πλήρωμα κάνει την προσευχή του έλεος έμαθα ότι σε λίγο δένει για επισκευή εκεί να δείτ

----------


## Νaval22

κρίμα που έχει τα σινιάλα της αγαπημένης μας ΝΕΛ χίλιες φορές να υπήρχε ακόμα ο αλκαίος με τον αγιο ραφαηλ να κάνουν τις άγονες αντί για το Μανούση παρά η χοζοβιώτισσα που δεν νομίζω πως τις αξίζει να φοράει τη τιμημένη τρίηρη

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Πάντως , παιδιά , ο κος. Βεντούρης μάλλον δεν θέλει να βλέπει τα πράγματα όπως είναι, ενώ από τη θέση που αυτή τη στιγμή κατέχει ως Πρόεδρος της Ε.Ε.Α θα έπρεπε να είναι αντικειμενικός. Συνεχώς και με κάθε ευκαιρία προβαίνει σε δηλώσεις μόνο και μόνο για να θίξει τα βαπόρια του Αγούδημου και του Μανούση. Τα απίστευτα χάλια που έχει το Χοζοβιώτισσα δεν τα βλέπει;

----------


## marsant

Και οχι μονο αυτο καταφερε και εφυαν απο την Ενωση ΜΙΝΟΑΝ,ΒLUE STAR,G.A. FERRIES,SAOS FERRIES.Εμεινε δηλαδη ΑΝΕΚ,ΝΕΛ LINES και HSW.Δηλαδη εκπροσωπει τις εταιριες που η μια εχει μετοχες στην αλλη.....!!!Αυτο λεγεται καταντια......

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Α! εκτός από κατάντια λέγεται και "υγιής ανταγωνισμός".

----------


## marsant

:grin::grin::grin:

----------


## Haddock

> &#171;Aυτό να το πάρεις με 7 και 8 Mποφόρ&#187;, λέει η Iταλίδα Kριστίνα που ζει και εργάζεται σε ξενοδοχείο στη Mήλο. &#171;Nα με συγχωρείς για την έκφραση, αλλά από το πάρε-δώσε βγαίνουν τα έντερά σου&#187;. Eτσι εξηγείται και η παράμετρος των Mποφόρ που θέτει ο νομάρχης. &#171;Παραπατάς για μέρες. Kάνεις ένα μήνα να συνέλθεις. Xάνεις την αίσθηση της γης. Eτσι, είναι, όμως, ρε παιδιά, στα νησιά,τι να κάνουμε;&#187;.





> Kι όσο για τον καπετάνιο: &#171;Eίναι παρακαλεστός&#187;. Tι σημαίνει αυτό; &#171;Eλάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που αναλαμβάνουν την ευθύνη και είναι σε θέση να κρατήσουν το πηδάλιο σε ένα τέτοιο καράβι&#187;.





> H Eλεν πιστεύει πως η &#171;άγονη γραμμή&#187; είναι ο πολιτισμός μιας χώρας. Eστω και για έναν άνθρωπο, ή μάλλον έστω και για ένα γράμμα, θα πρέπει το πλοίο να φτάσει στην ώρα του&#187;. Kάτω στο σαλόνι όλοι έχουν πέσει για ύπνο. _Στη Mήλο το &#171;Παναγία Xοζοβιώτισσα&#187; φτάνει στις 2.53 ακριβώς, συμπληρώνοτας κοντά 19 ώρες στο Aιγαίο._



Για όσους έχουν όρεξη για ένα εικονικό ταξίδι με τη &#171;Xαζοβιόλα&#187;, δεν έχουν παρά να διαβάσουν το *άρθρο* στο portal των Κυκλάδων.

----------


## SpyrosB

> Για όσους έχουν όρεξη για ένα εικονικό ταξίδι με τη «Xαζοβιόλα», δεν έχουν παρά να διαβάσουν το *άρθρο* στο portal των Κυκλάδων.


Μπράβο στον αρθρογράφο για το κουράγιο του. Ολο το νόημα πιστεύω οτι βρίσκετε μεσα σε αυτή τη φράση




> H Eλεν πιστεύει πως η «άγονη γραμμή» είναι ο πολιτισμός μιας χώρας. Eστω και για έναν άνθρωπο, ή μάλλον έστω και για ένα γράμμα, θα πρέπει το πλοίο να φτάσει στην ώρα του

----------


## jvrou

Έμαθα σταμάτησε λέει τα δρομολόγια του ε?

----------


## eliasaslan

Γιατί? μέχρι χθες τα πραγματοποίησε κανονικά

----------


## jvrou

> Γιατί? μέχρι χθες τα πραγματοποίησε κανονικά


Έτσι μου είπαν πως έμαθαν από πράκτορα της Ίου κ έναν της Σικίνου πως δεν θα ξανακάνει.

----------


## eliasaslan

και τι θα γίνει με τις κλεισμένες θέσεις??

----------


## jvrou

> και τι θα γίνει με τις κλεισμένες θέσεις??


Τι κλεισμένες θέσεις να έχει το χοζοβιώτισσα? Δεν ξέρω πάντως τι θα γίνει με τα νησιά των νοτίων κυκλάδων γιατί οι ίδιοι μου είπαν πως σταμάτησε και το Αρσινόη. Δύσκολη κατάσταση...

----------


## eliasaslan

πο πο, δε μας βλέπω καλά... η Κάσος και η Κάρπαθος δεν έχουν καράβι, τώρα και οι νότιες κυκλάδες... που θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση?

----------


## jvrou

> πο πο, δε μας βλέπω καλά... η Κάσος και η Κάρπαθος δεν έχουν καράβι, τώρα και οι νότιες κυκλάδες... που θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση?


Οι άγωνες των νοτίων κυκλάδων αυτήν την στιγμή έχουν μόνο το Ρομίλντα και αν σταματήσει και αυτό στις 28,29 που λένε. ΜΗΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ.

----------


## plori

> Οι άγωνες των νοτίων κυκλάδων αυτήν την στιγμή έχουν μόνο το Ρομίλντα και αν σταματήσει και αυτό στις 28,29 που λένε. ΜΗΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ.


Γινόμαστε λοιπόν μάρτυρες οτι πολλές φορές κατακρίνουμε τα πλοία που υπάρχουν στα νερά μας(πολλές φορές δικαιολογημένα) αλλά η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια παρά της ελλείψης τους εξυπηρετούν και έχουν συγκοινωνία τα νησιά μας.Δεν είμαι τις άποψης να μην λέμε τα κακώς κείμενα αλλά δείτε πόσες τρύπες μπαλώνουν.

----------


## Trakman

Μία 63χρονη γυναίκα, επιβάτης του πλοίου «Παναγία Χουζοβιώτισσα» έσπασε το χέρι της χθες το απόγευμα όταν το καράβι προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι της Κύθνου. Το πλοίο με 40 επιβάτες εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Λαύριο – Κύθνο – Σύρο.
Από την πρόσκρουση του καραβιού στο λιμάνι προκλήθηκαν μικρές υλικές ζημιές*,* που επιθεωρήθηκαν από το κλιμάκιο του Λιμενικού Σώματος, το οποίο και έδωσε άδεια να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του.
Η 63χρονη γυναίκα μετά τον τραυματισμό της, παρέμεινε στην Κύθνο προκειμένου παρασχεθούν οι πρώτες βοήθειες και το πρωί θα επιστρέψει στον Πειραιά.


_Πηγή: Zougla.gr_

----------


## SpyrosB

Πως τα κατάφερε; Το λιμάνι είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για μανούβρα και η Χοζοβιώτισσα δεν είναι και κάνα μεγάλο βαπόρι...

----------


## Νaval22

αυτό το κάραβι ακούγεται έντονα πως έχει πολλά μηχανολογικά προβλήματα,πάντως έχει δεν έχει σίγουρα οι αναστρεφόμενες μηχανές σε συνδυασμό με τα πόλυ δύσκολα λιμάνια στα οποία συχνά επικρατούν αντίξοες συνθήκες φτάνει για να φέρει το κακό όλα απο μια κλωστή κρέμονται

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μου πίστεψέμε ότι το βαπόρι δεν πάει μία από μηχανή άστο δν θες να μάθεις πως είναι από ηλεκτρομηχανές εκεί είναι που γελάμε από καθαριότητα ε πλέον ξεκαρδιζόμαστε πως δεν έχει πάει στον πάτο ακόμα μόνο αυτό ξέρει για εκείνους π είναι μέσα στο βαπόρι προτειμούν να πάνε στα κάτεργα δυστιχώς είναι αλήθεια και βέβαια μάλλον θα δέσει οριστικά να δούμε...

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάντως έιχα ακούσει πρόσφατα οτι χωρίς κάποιες γεννήτριες-μοτεράκια τα οποία να βγάζουν το νερό από μέσα,το βαποράκι θα είχε πιάσει πάτο!!!!Αλήθεια ή ψέματα αυτό μου είπανε.

----------


## manolis m.

Sigoura den einai kai ta kalitera ploia..alla an isxuei ontws auto pou les tote..sogoura yparxei sovaro provlima!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πρεπει να αποσυρθει το σκαρι.
Ειναι φανερο οτι ειναι σαπιοκαραβο...

----------


## despo

Ο,τι πράγμα εγκαταλείψεις, το αποτέλεσμα ειναι παντα προδιαγεγραμμένο. Τι θα μπορούσε δηλαδή να περιμένει κανεις σε ενα πλοίο που εχει τελείως εγκαταλειφτεί στην τύχη του ?. Πήγε κανένας να δεί τι κατάσταση επικρατούσε ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ στο Red Sea οταν ηρθε απο την αραπιά ?. Προσωπικα δεν το είδα, αλλά οι περιγραφές που άκουσα ηταν θλιβερές...

----------


## Vortigern

> Πρεπει να αποσυρθει το σκαρι.
> Ειναι φανερο οτι ειναι σαπιοκαραβο...


φιλε δν συμφωνο μαζι σου..γιατι να αποσυρθη?Μετα τη θα κανουμε εμεις?Το καραβι αυτο συνδεει τα γυρο γυρο νησια...αλλοστε πολλα τροφιμα κ αλλα ειδι ερχονται απο Συρο στην Σιφνο αλλα κ στα αλλα νησια...βεβαια αμα παρει αυτην την αγωνη το Agua jewel οπως ετσι ακουγεται τοτε να το αποσυρουν..αλλα και παλι ειναι κριμα να το αποσυρουν..μπορει να εχει τα χαλια του αλλα ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο σκαρι.(αυτα βεβαια παντα απο την γνωμη μου)

----------


## manolis m.

Sigoura oi ekastote arxes den ereunane ena ploio apo pleuras karavolatrikis! Alla an ypraxei tetoio provlima opwsd diavasa sta parapanw posts prepei n aposyrthei!

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε MYTILENE το βαπόρι τόσο καιρό ταξίδευε με μία από τις 3 ηλεκτομηχανές οπότε για να αντέξουν είχαν κλέισει τους εξαερισμούς και γινόταν ο χαμός από καυσαέριο ειδικά στο γκαράζ

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Γι αυτο παντα μυριζει πετρελαιο στο γκαραζ :evil:

----------


## SpyrosB

> φιλε δν συμφωνο μαζι σου..γιατι να αποσυρθη?Μετα τη θα κανουμε εμεις?Το καραβι αυτο συνδεει τα γυρο γυρο νησια...αλλοστε πολλα τροφιμα κ αλλα ειδι ερχονται απο Συρο στην Σιφνο αλλα κ στα αλλα νησια...βεβαια αμα παρει αυτην την αγωνη το Agua jewel οπως ετσι ακουγεται τοτε να το αποσυρουν..αλλα και παλι ειναι κριμα να το αποσυρουν..μπορει να εχει τα χαλια του αλλα ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο σκαρι.(αυτα βεβαια παντα απο την γνωμη μου)


Μπορεί να με θωρήσεις ρομαντικό αλλα δεν επιτρέπετε να κυκλοφορεί τέτοιο καράβι στο Αιγαίο, την κοιτίδα του πολιτισμού, είναι ξεφτίλα για την ναυτική μας παράδοση ως λαός. Επίσης μόνο καλό δεν κάνει στην εικόνα της χώρας και τον τουρισμό. Φαντάσου την εικόνα που σχηματίζει ο ξένος που θέλει να κάνει μια γύρα τα νησιά αυτής της γραμμής.

Πιστεύω θα βρεθεί καράβι και μάλιστα θα γίνει σφαγή για το ποιός θα πάρει την επιδότηση. Έτσι και αλλιώς πρέπει να αποσυρθεί και να γίνει συντήρηση γιατί δε τραβάει άλλο. Πάει με 10 κόμβους, δηλαδή και με κουπιά να ξεκινήσουμε τώρα απο το Λάυριο, θα φτάσουμε πιο γρήγορα....

----------


## Haddock

Σπύρο, όπως τα λες είναι. Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, από τα γεννοφάσκια του, είχε βγει προβληματικό. Αυτό το πλοίο και το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ είναι παλιές καραβάνες που περιμένουν το τελευταίο ταξίδι για την Αλίαγα. Ο κύκλος τους φαίνεται ότι έχει κλείσει και οι τίτλοι του τέλους θα πέσουν σύντομα. Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία αφού το ξεζούμισε, το έχει αφήσει στην τύχη του, αφού γνωρίζουν ότι θα το στείλουν για παλιοσίδερα. Έτσι, οι νησιώτες και το πλήρωμα υπομένουν συνθήκες ταξιδίου αλά Σιέρρα Λεόνε...

----------


## Sorokxos

Παιδιά ενα ταξίδι έκανα το καλοκαιρι και βρωμαγα πετρελαιο για τρεις μέρες!!!!
Οντως ειναι ντροπη να κυκλοφορουν πλοια που βρίσκονται σε αυτη την κατασταση. Και σιγουρα το πλοιο ειναι το τελευταιο που ευθύνεται γι αυτο.

----------


## manolis m.

Akrivws ! Kapoies peristaseis fernoun to ploio se autin tin katastasi!:twisted:

----------


## newsummerlover

Πιστεύω θα βρεθεί καράβι και μάλιστα θα γίνει σφαγή για το ποιός θα πάρει την επιδότηση. Έτσι και αλλιώς πρέπει να αποσυρθεί και να γίνει συντήρηση γιατί δε τραβάει άλλο. Πάει με 10 κόμβους, δηλαδή και με κουπιά να ξεκινήσουμε τώρα απο το Λάυριο, θα φτάσουμε πιο γρήγορα....[/quote]


Το πλοίο όντως θα αποσυρθεί , αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω από που συμπεραίνεις ότι θα γίνει σφαγή για την γραμμή του??? Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στα ενδοκυκλαδικά κατέβαινε μόνος του ο Βεντούρης και μάλιστα κάποιες φορές "παρακαλετά".
Ούτε νομίζω πως ο Περογιαννάκης θα αφήσει την Ραφήνα για να βάλει το Aqua ενδοκυκλαδικά.Γνωρίζετε πόσα είναι τα ναύλα στα εισιτήρια των ενδοκυκλαδικών και τι κίνηση έχουν στο low season?Ένα Σαββατοκύριακο Ραφήνα είναι ενός χρόνου εισιτήρια στα ενδοκυκλαδικά...

----------


## Leo

Που πάς καραβάκι με τέτοιον καιρό  :Confused: , φουρτούνα η θάλασσα δεν την φοβάσαι...... (και ο νοών νοείτοοοο). Ενδοκυκλαδικά τέρμαααααα. Πριμένουμε τώρα το ΣΑΣ.

px.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Εχει φτάσει σχεδόν Πειραιά τώρα!Γνωρίζουμε αν πηγαίνει Ν.Μ.Δ.???

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για να το θυμηθούμε λίγο με τα παλιά χρώματα του στο λιμάνι της Σύρου για τον φίλο μου τον LEO

xozpbiotisa.jpg

----------


## plori

> Εχει φτάσει σχεδόν Πειραιά τώρα!Γνωρίζουμε αν πηγαίνει Ν.Μ.Δ.???


Τώρα γίνονται χειρισμοί πρόσδεσης στον Νέο Μώλο.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Τώρα γίνονται χειρισμοί πρόσδεσης στον Νέο Μώλο.


ti pigeni na kanei ekei kala ekei den ine kai o taxiarxis:???:

----------


## MYTILENE

Μαντέψτε ποιό πλοίο θα αντικαταστήσει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΩΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στην άγονη....................!!!!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

MYTILENE μη μας ταλαιπωρείς σε παρακαλώ....

----------


## laz94

Ποιό??????????????????????? :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## MYTILENE

Και το όνομα αυτού......................*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1* μέχρι να τελειώσει η σύμβαση του ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ όμως :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: .....Μετά βλέπουμε................

----------


## eliasaslan

καλοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## laz94

καλο..............
Αλλά αυτό δεν είχε φύγει?

----------


## MYTILENE

> καλο..............
> Αλλά αυτό δεν είχε φύγει?


όχι ρε φίλε στο Πειραιά είναι.Το έχουνε βγάλει 8000 φωτο όλα τα παιδιά του forum.Σπιθαμή πρός σπιθαμή :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Για ψάξτο

----------


## plori

Πολύ θετική εξέλιξη :Smile:  και απο πότε πιάνει δουλειά, και μεχρι πότε θα είναι στα δρομολόγια των ενδοκυκλάδων. :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> όχι ρε φίλε στο Πειραιά είναι.Το έχουνε βγάλει 8000 φωτο όλα τα παιδιά του forum.Σπιθαμή πρός σπιθαμή!!!!Για ψάξτο


 
Ναι τις έχω δει όλες τις φώτο (και τις 8000 :Very Happy: ). Απλα είχα αυτήν την εντύπωση......

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πολύ θετική εξέλιξη και απο πότε πιάνει δουλειά, και μεχρι πότε θα είναι στα δρομολόγια των ενδοκυκλάδων.


Φίλε plori μου θυμίζεις τη παροιμία:Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε,Γιάννη τον εβαπτίσαμε :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Κάνε λίγη υπομονή και θα δούμε όλοι τη θα γίνει,μη ξεχνάς:Βεντούρης είναι αυτός........

----------


## parianos

> Και το όνομα αυτού......................*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1* μέχρι να τελειώσει η σύμβαση του ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ όμως.....Μετά βλέπουμε................


Δεν συμφωνω αυτο το ταχυπλοο στα ενδοκυκλαδικα, καλυτερα καποιο συμβατικο παρα ταχυπλοο....

----------


## MYTILENE

Καλά-αν μπεί- μη νομίζεις οτι θα το πηγαίνουν και σφαιράτο,ταχύτητες συμβατικού και άααααμα :Razz:

----------


## jvrou

> Καλά-αν μπεί- μη νομίζεις οτι θα το πηγαίνουν και σφαιράτο,ταχύτητες συμβατικού και άααααμα


Δηλαδή πόσο??? 18-20??

----------


## parianos

> Καλά-αν μπεί- μη νομίζεις οτι θα το πηγαίνουν και σφαιράτο,ταχύτητες συμβατικού και άααααμα


Φυσικα ξερω οτι δεν θα τρεχει πολυ και θα πηγαινει οπως με την ταχυτητα συμβατικου, θα το κανει;

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Θα το κανει με τις εντολες του Υ.Ε.Ν.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ποιες??γιατι το ΥΕΝ δινει και εντολες στα ταχυπλοα να πηγαινουν αργα?? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## manolis m.

> 


Auti i phwto einai Aeolos express 2 kai oxi tou Aeolos 1!
Kai den nomizw na exei tin diantotita na upoxrewsei to ploio na paleii me tin taxytita pou thelei to ipourgeio!

----------


## Νaval22

το θέμα είναι πως και με 18 κόμβους να πηγαίνει τι καταναλώση θα έχει?,γαιτί κάτι μου λέει πως και σε αυτή τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα η κατανάλωση του δεν θα συγκρίνεται με του χοζοβιο

----------


## manolis m.

An den kanw oi aeriostroviloi exoun megaliteri katanalwsi se sxesi me to simvtiko systima prowsis!

----------


## Νaval22

> An den kanw oi aeriostroviloi exoun megaliteri katanalwsi se sxesi me to simvtiko systima prowsis!


το αίολος 1 δεν έχει αεριοστρόβιλους,αυτή η πατάτα συνδυασμός diesel και τουρμπίνας έγινε μόνο στον original κεντέρη για να μειώσουν το βάρος του μηχανοστασίου

----------


## Speedkiller

> το θέμα είναι πως και με 18 κόμβους να πηγαίνει τι καταναλώση θα έχει?,γαιτί κάτι μου λέει πως και σε αυτή τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα η κατανάλωση του δεν θα συγκρίνεται με του χοζοβιο


Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά λέω εγώ...Αν η Χοζοβιότισσα πήγαινε με 13 κόμβους το πολυ γιατί να βάλει τον Κεντέρη να πηγαίνει πιο γρήγορα???Λέω εγώ τώρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastropanagos

> Auti i phwto einai Aeolos express 2 kai oxi tou Aeolos 1!
> Kai den nomizw na exei tin diantotita na upoxrewsei to ploio na paleii me tin taxytita pou thelei to ipourgeio!


Εχει τη δυνατοτητα το Υπουργειο να το κανει αυτο,αλλα οχι σε περιπτωσεις πλου,σε περιπτωσεις προσεγγισης λιμανιου..Αλλωστε υπαρχουν και κανονισμοι,και ποιος τους καθοριζει???Το Υ.Ε.Ν. φυσικα..!!

----------


## manolis m.

> το αίολος 1 δεν έχει αεριοστρόβιλους,αυτή η πατάτα συνδυασμός diesel και τουρμπίνας έγινε μόνο στον original κεντέρη για να μειώσουν το βάρος του μηχανοστασίου


Omologw pws nomiza oti kai ta tria eixan tetoies mixanes! Thnx gia tin diorthwsi!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Omologw pws nomiza oti kai ta tria eixan tetoies mixanes! Thnx gia tin diorthwsi!


Προκειται για water jet propulsion..!!Υπαρχει και σχετικο θεμα για οποιον θελει να μαθει περισσοτερα..
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36686
Ειμαστε λιγο off topic ομως..!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Προκειται για water jet propulsion..!!Υπαρχει και σχετικο θεμα για οποιον θελει..
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36686


ξεφεύγουμε αλλά ας τα μεταφέρουν οι mod,το water jet propulsion είναι το μέσο πρόωσης που αντικαθιστά τη συμβατική έλικα για πολλούς λόγους αλλά δεν έχει να κάνει με τη μηχανή η τον αεριοστρόβιλο :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> ξεφεύγουμε αλλά ας τα μεταφέρουν οι mod,το water jet propulsion είναι το μέσο πρόωσης που αντικαθιστά τη συμβατική έλικα για πολλούς λόγους αλλά δεν έχει να κάνει με τη μηχανή η τον αεριοστρόβιλο


Σωστος,δικη μου η παραλειψη..!!Απλα συνηθιζεται να χρησιμοποιειται με μηχανες diesel..!! :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

Χμ...ποιός καλός φορουμίτης μπορεί να με παραπέμψει κάπου σχετικά με το τι είναι και τι κάνει ο αεριοστρόβιλος??????????:???:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Χμ...ποιός καλός φορουμίτης μπορεί να με παραπέμψει κάπου σχετικά με το τι είναι και τι κάνει ο αεριοστρόβιλος??????????:???:


Μολις εφτιαξα ενα θεμα το οποιο μπορεις να το βρεις εδω,
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...211#post127211

----------


## SpyrosB

> Και το όνομα αυτού......................*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1* μέχρι να τελειώσει η σύμβαση του ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ όμως.....Μετά βλέπουμε................



Eγω αν δε το δώ δε το πιστέυω. Είναι δυνατόν μπεί ένα τόσο μεγάλο καράβι που χωράει 1000 άτομα για να κουβαλάει 30~40 επιβάτες σε κάθε λιμάνι και μάλιστα με το ίδιο φτηνό εισιτήριο που είχε το Χοζοβιώτισσα;

----------


## dimitris

Εφτασε λοιπον και αυτο κι εδεσε στο Νεο Μολο Δραπετσωνας... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
panagia chozoviotissa.jpg

----------


## SpyrosB

Μπατάρει προς τα αριστερά ή μου φαίνετε;

----------


## sylver23

δεν σου φαινετε.και αλλα στις επισκευαστικες εχουν κλιση.οπως και καποια δεμενα στον πειραια

----------


## manolis m.

to karavi einai se kaki katastasi ! ''Etoimoropo'' an ginetai na xaraktririsoume etsi ena ploio!

----------


## noulos

Πραγματικά πιστεύει κανείς ότι θα αντικατασταθεί -έστω και προσωρινά- από τον Κεντέρη ή από οποιοδήποτε άλλο ταχύπλοο;

----------


## SpyrosB

> Πραγματικά πιστεύει κανείς ότι θα αντικατασταθεί -έστω και προσωρινά- από τον Κεντέρη ή από οποιοδήποτε άλλο ταχύπλοο;


Ούτε εγω το πίστευα αλλα...http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=10056&page=25

Προσωρινή είναι πάντως η κατάσταση

----------


## noulos

Ας με τσιμπήσει κάποιος. Ονειρεύομαι!!!

----------


## SpyrosB

> Ας με τσιμπήσει κάποιος. Ονειρεύομαι!!!



Δες και τι έχω γράψει στο άλλο thread Λαυριο - Κύθνος (1άτομο + ΙΧ) με Μακεδών 56  ευρώ....με Κεντέρης 40¤. Πολύ καλό για να κρατήσει πολύ...

----------


## laz94

Ίσως οι τιμές αυτές είναι επειδή μάλλον κάποιοι είχαν κλείσει φθηνό εισιτήριο με το Χοζοβιώτισσα και γι' αυτό δεν άλλαξε τιμή. Αν ισχύει αυτό (ελπίζω όχι) έχουν να δουν τα μάτια μας κάτι τιμες.......:roll:!!!! Δεν ξέρω, μια ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ έκανα! (είμαστε εκτος θέματος)

----------


## SpyrosB

> Ίσως οι τιμές αυτές είναι επειδή μάλλον κάποιοι είχαν κλείσει φθηνό εισιτήριο με το Χοζοβιώτισσα και γι' αυτό δεν άλλαξε τιμή. Αν ισχύει αυτό (ελπίζω όχι) έχουν να δουν τα μάτια μας κάτι τιμες.......:roll:!!!! Δεν ξέρω, μια ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ έκανα! (είμαστε εκτος θέματος)


To Κεντέρης αντικαθιστά το Χοζοβιώτισσα, στο ίδιο επιδοτούμενο δρομολόγιο και φυσικά ταξιδεύει με ταχύτητα συμβατικού πλοίου. Θεωρητικά κάνει όση ώρα θα έπρεπε να κάνει το Χοζοβιώτισσα που όμως πήγαινε με 10 κόμβους γιατί είχαν χαλάσει τα πάντα ενώ υπήρχαν και καθυστερήσεις στα λιμάνια αφού ο καταπέλτης κατέβαινε χειροκίνητα. Eπίσης αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει κλείσει εισητήριο με το Χοζοβιώτισσα ένα μήνα πριν, ας πούμε, για να πάει χειμώνα απο Λάυριο στο οποιοδήποτε μέρος. Τα δρομολόγια που έχουν βγεί τώρα είναι μέχρι 31/10/2008, μετα θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## laz94

> To Κεντέρης αντικαθιστά το Χοζοβιώτισσα, στο ίδιο επιδοτούμενο δρομολόγιο και φυσικά ταξιδεύει με ταχύτητα συμβατικού πλοίου. Θεωρητικά κάνει όση ώρα θα έπρεπε να κάνει το Χοζοβιώτισσα που όμως πήγαινε με 10 κόμβους γιατί είχαν χαλάσει τα πάντα ενώ υπήρχαν και καθυστερήσεις στα λιμάνια αφού ο καταπέλτης κατέβαινε χειροκίνητα. Eπίσης αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει κλείσει εισητήριο με το Χοζοβιώτισσα ένα μήνα πριν, ας πούμε, για να πάει χειμώνα απο Λάυριο στο οποιοδήποτε μέρος. Τα δρομολόγια που έχουν βγεί τώρα είναι μέχρι 31/10/2008, μετα θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.


 

ΑΑΑΑΑ! ΟΚ! Σωστό κι αυτό!

----------


## polykas

*Ν.Μ.Δ   1-11-2008*

4.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

> *Ν.Μ.Δ   1-11-2008*
> 
> 4.jpg


  A nte brike kali parea!! xi ix :lol:

----------


## scoufgian

> A nte brike kali parea!! xi ix :lol:


που την ειδες Στρατηγε? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## eliasaslan

Συγνώμη ρε scoufgian, ολόκληρη Χριστινάρα του φέρανε δίπλα του... άσε που της κάνει και μαζαζ της παναγιάς....

----------


## scoufgian

> Συγνώμη ρε scoufgian, ολόκληρη Χριστινάρα του φέρανε δίπλα του... άσε που της κάνει και μαζαζ της παναγιάς....


αμα ειναι παρεα, η Χριστιναρα ,φιλε eliasaslan ,εγω ειμαι ο Μαρκο Πολο.....:lol::lol:

----------


## SpyrosB

> Συγνώμη ρε scoufgian, ολόκληρη Χριστινάρα του φέρανε δίπλα του... άσε που της κάνει και μαζαζ της παναγιάς....


Έχουμε γεμίσει αλλοδαπές :Razz:

----------


## yannisa340

> Συγνώμη ρε scoufgian, ολόκληρη Χριστινάρα του φέρανε δίπλα του... άσε που της κάνει και μαζαζ της παναγιάς....


Ναι αλλά έπρεπε να είναι από την άλλη μεριά να τη βαστάει μην πέσει που γέρνει.:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ναι αλλά έπρεπε να είναι από την άλλη μεριά να τη βαστάει μην πέσει που γέρνει.:lol::lol::lol:


σωστο κι αυτο..........

----------


## eliasaslan

xexeexexxexe σωστός....

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Θεος ο yannisa340 :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## laz94

> Ναι αλλά έπρεπε να είναι από την άλλη μεριά να τη βαστάει μην πέσει που γέρνει.:lol::lol::lol:


 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχα..........
καλό............
:lol:

----------


## Αίνος

Γεια σας. Είμαι παλιό μέλος και παρακολουθώ τις ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις, αλλά δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να δημοσιεύσω μήνυμά μου. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κάποιος και αν θα μπορούσε να ανεβάσει παλιές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, ιδίως από την εποχή της Κοινοπραξίας (με τον κύκλο στην τσιμινιέρα) και της Senen, φωτογραφίες δηλαδή σπάνιες που δεν έχουμε δει ως τώρα στο forum

----------


## Αίνος

Γεια σας. Είμαι παλιό μέλος και παρακολουθώ τις ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις, αλλά δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να δημοσιεύσω μήνυμά μου. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κάποιος και αν θα μπορούσε να ανεβάσει παλιές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, ιδίως από την εποχή της Κοινοπραξίας (με τον κύκλο στην τσιμινιέρα) και της SEVEN ISLAND LINES, φωτογραφίες δηλαδή σπάνιες που δεν έχουμε δει ως τώρα στο forum.

----------


## vaggelis



----------


## Leo

> Γεια σας. Είμαι παλιό μέλος και παρακολουθώ τις ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις, αλλά δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να δημοσιεύσω μήνυμά μου. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κάποιος και αν θα μπορούσε να ανεβάσει παλιές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, ιδίως από την εποχή της Κοινοπραξίας (με τον κύκλο στην τσιμινιέρα) και της SEVEN ISLAND LINES, φωτογραφίες δηλαδή σπάνιες που δεν έχουμε δει ως τώρα στο forum.


Υπάρχουν δύο επιλογές η μία είναι να ανεβάσεις φωοργραφίες στο gallery στο τωρινό όνομα του πλοίου. Η άλλη επιλογή είναι εδώ στο θέμα του πλοίου. Περισσότερες διευκρινίσεις αν χρειαστείς με ΠΜ.

----------


## Leo

> 


Φίλε vaggelis, εγώ δεν βλέπω φωτογραφία...  :Confused:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ουτε κι εγω  :Sad:

----------


## cpt babis

παιδια μηπως ξερετε τι κανουν στην ελευσινα το τηνακι και η χοζοβιωτισσα?

----------


## captain 83

Για να ελευθερωθεί καμμιά θέση στον Νέο Μώλο μιας και αυτά τα 2 δυστυχώς μόνο χώρο πιάνουν κι τίποτε άλλο. Κρίμα.....

----------


## dimitris

Στα ναυπηγεια αδελφων Σαββα βρισκονται στην Ελευσινα και τα δυο διπλα διπλα
και μια εξηγηση που μου εδωσε ο φιλος MYTILENE στο θεμα της ΝΕL LINES στην ιδια ερωτηση που εκανε ο cpt babis

----------


## livanistiri

ΔΥΟ-ΔΥΟ ΤΑ ΝΕΛ-ΟΠΟΥΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΧΑΣΑΜΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ
all photos 007.jpg

all photos 012.jpg

all photos 004.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιες εικονες φιλε Livanistiri

----------


## Appia_1978

Καρτ-ποστάλ ως Μύρτος στο Αργοστόλι: 
Argostoli@Argostoli Kopie.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

τελειες οι  φωτογραφιες παιδια σας ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ...

----------


## moutsokwstas

10.jpg
τα δρομολογια του χοζοβιωτισσα απο το περιοδικο θαλασσινη αυρα της νελ, που κυκλοφορησε με το τευχος-ανοιξη 2008

----------


## seaways_lover

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ είναι στο λιμάνι της Σάμης στην Κεφαλονιά. Χρονολογία δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι γιατί δεν την σημείωσα έγκαιρα πίσω από τη φωτογραφία. Να τα, που έρχεται η στιγμή και χρειάζεται! Ούτε και τα σινιάλα ξέρω, αλλά είμαι 1000% σίγουρος πως πάρα πολλοί εδώ μέσα τα ξέρουν. Ας πουν λοιπόν...
Στη δεύτερη φωτο το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ εν πλω από Πάτρα προς Σάμη, στις 8/8/1983 με τα σινιάλα της IONIAN LINES.
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους σας!!! :Very Happy: 

argostoli.jpg
argostoli080883.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ είναι στο λιμάνι της Σάμης στην Κεφαλονιά. Χρονολογία δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι γιατί δεν την σημείωσα έγκαιρα πίσω από τη φωτογραφία. Να τα, που έρχεται η στιγμή και χρειάζεται! Ούτε και τα σινιάλα ξέρω, αλλά είμαι 1000% σίγουρος πως πάρα πολλοί εδώ μέσα τα ξέρουν. Ας πουν λοιπόν...
> Στη δεύτερη φωτο το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ εν πλω από Πάτρα προς Σάμη, στις 8/8/1983 με τα σινιάλα της IONIAN LINES.
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους σας!!!


Αγαπητέ  seaways_lover,
Η  πρώτη  σου  φωτογραφία  δείχνει  το  πλοίο  στα  πρώτα   βήματα  της  ζωής  του  με  τα  σινιάλα  και  χρώματα  της  Ναυτιλιακής  Εταιρείας  Κεφαλληνίας  Ιθάκης  ( Ν.Ε.Κ.Ι.)  και  η  χρονολογία  μπορεί  να  είναι  1979, 1980.

----------


## seaways_lover

> Αγαπητέ seaways_lover,
> Η πρώτη σου φωτογραφία δείχνει το πλοίο στα πρώτα βήματα της ζωής του με τα σινιάλα και χρώματα της Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Κεφαλληνίας Ιθάκης ( Ν.Ε.Κ.Ι.) και η χρονολογία μπορεί να είναι 1979, 1980.


 
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Έσπερε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου, φίλε μου!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

> Σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου, φίλε μου!!!



*Φίλε Appia_1978 πριν λιγο καιρο σε άλλο thread μου ειχες ζητησει "Στριντζαίικα πλοία" και εγω εφοσον το υλικο υπαρχει δεν ξεχνω επιθυμιες που μπορω να πραγματοποιησω. Δικες σου φιλε μου.*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  




> *Φίλε Appia_1978 πριν λιγο καιρο σε άλλο thread μου ειχες ζητησει "Στριντζαίικα πλοία" και εγω εφοσον το υλικο υπαρχει δεν ξεχνω επιθυμιες που μπορω να πραγματοποιησω. Δικες σου φιλε μου.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα μινι αφιερωμα στην Π.Χοζοβιωτισσα σε οσους δεν βιαζονται να φτασουν και δεν χορταινουν ηλιο, θαλασσα και ιστοριες για αγριους
7-8 sep 2007 (104).JPG

7-8 sep 2007 (109).JPG

7-8 sep 2007 (224).JPG

7-8 sep 2007 (309).JPG

7-8 sep 2007 (319).JPG

----------


## captain 83

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία του ΒΕΝ κάτι μου θυμίζει. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι εδώ υπάρχει και ο άσπρος σκύλος, ενώ στη  άλλη μόνο ο καφέ. Ώρα λήψης πρεπει να είναι κατα τις 6:30 το πρωί;

----------


## thanos75

Μου αρέσουν τα βαπόρια που έχουν ξύλινη επίστρωση στα καταστρώματα! Μου βγάζουν αρχοντιά μιας άλλης εποχής! Κρίμα που δεν έτυχε να ταξιδέψω ποτέ μαζί του! Επί τη ευκαιρία, το έτερο που έκανε ενδοκυκλαδικά, το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ δηλαδή, πουλήθηκε...Ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση εάν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι ήταν στο τσακ για να πάει σε διαλυτήριο πριν λίγους μήνες

----------


## Thanasis89

Το παίρνει και αυτό το κακόμοιρο η μπάλα απ' ότι φαίνεται στο συγκεκριμένο site. Κρίμα... Μ' αρέσει τόσο πολύ αυτό το βαποράκι...  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Πριν το πάρει η μπάλα πρόλαβα και το είδα λίγο πριν στην γνωστή του θέση, στα ναπηγεία του Σάββα, μόνο του και παραπονεμένο με μια ελαφρά κλίση προς ατα αριστερά...  Φυσικά ήταν εκεί και ο θρύλος όπως τον έχουμε δει πολλές φορές, αγέρχος και σταθερός.... το Γεώργιος Εξπρές εννοώ. 

P1150338.jpg

----------


## parianos

BEN_BRUCE τις δυο τελευταιες φωτο σου ποιο ειναι αυτο το νησι;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Welcome to ios island! :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> Το παίρνει και αυτό το κακόμοιρο η μπάλα απ' ότι φαίνεται στο συγκεκριμένο site. Κρίμα... Μ' αρέσει τόσο πολύ αυτό το βαποράκι...


Αυτό το είδατε;

*Comments
*Vessel complies with Stockholm regulations

----------


## giorgos_249

> Eνα μινι αφιερωμα στην Π.Χοζοβιωτισσα σε οσους δεν βιαζονται να φτασουν και δεν χορταινουν ηλιο, θαλασσα και ιστοριες για αγριους
> 7-8 sep 2007 (104).JPG
> 
> 7-8 sep 2007 (109).JPG
> 
> 7-8 sep 2007 (224).JPG
> 
> 7-8 sep 2007 (309).JPG
> 
> 7-8 sep 2007 (319).JPG


 Φαντάζομαι ότι για να πάει κάποιος από Λαύριο με το Χοζοβιώτισσα στη Μήλο θα ήθελε περίπου μια μέρα, και θα έβλεπε την Κέα ,την Κύθνο , την Σύρο, την Πάρο, την Νάξο, την Ίο , την Σίκινο,την Φολέγανδρο , την Κίμωλο και θα έφτανε στην Μήλο. Ότι πρέπει για έναν τουρίστα με διάθεση να γνωρίσει τα νησιά μας . Βλέπετε στην τελευταία , το απολαμβάνουν ξαπλωμένοι κάνοντας ηλιοθεραπεία. Χορταίνει κανείς Ελληνικό ήλιο και Ελληνική Θάλασσα.

----------


## vaggelis

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΦΕΡΝΑΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ

----------


## Leo

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θες να έρθει? Πριν απαντήσεις ξεφύλλισε το θέμα του ε?  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## vaggelis

Φιλε μου γιατι πρεπει να παει για ΣΚΡΑΠ και να μη διασοθη.Εδω ηθελαν να φερουν απο την Αφρικη το κεφαλληνια για μουσειο.Αλλα κανενοs δεν ιδρωσε το αυτι του.:sad:

----------


## Vortigern

Eγω θα ελεγα μακαρι να ηταν ακομα στα ενδοκυκλαδικα...μου λειπη εμενα γιατι το συμπαθουσα και ας ηταν οπως ειναι.Κριμα...

----------


## Leo

Φιλοι vaggelis και Vortigern, σ αυτή την ζωή που ζούμε όλα έχουν μια άρχη και ένα τέλος, όπως κι εμείς οι ίδιοι. Όλα τα υπέργηρα πλοία δεν μπορεί να διασώζονται και να γίνονται μουσεία. Αν ταξιδέψετε στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων θα δείτε άπειρα, μικρά και μεγαλύτερα τέτοια πλοία παραπεταμένα σε ντάνες, μισοβυθισμένα ή προσαραγμένα, που δημιουργούν εστίες μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος. Διστυχώς στην χώρα μας, την κατ' εξοχή ναυτική, κανείς δεν ενδαφέρεται γαι διασώσεις και μουσεία. Ακόμη ακόμη είμαστε ανίκανοι να διχειριστούμε και αυτά που μέχρι τώρα με το ζόρι συντηρούμε στον Φλοίσβο. Δεν το κουράζω άλλο γιατί νομίζω ξέφυγα και λίγο από το θέμα.

----------


## nkr

Τελικα τι εγινε θα ξαναδρομολογηθει σε καμια αγονη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στη φωτο το Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα στη σικινο στις 13 μαρτιου του 2007
romilda 17-3-2007 (360).JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Τελικα ειχε δηλωσει αγονη? Και αν ναι θα δρομολογηθει?

----------


## nkr

Δεν νομιζω φιλε μου να παρει καποια αγονη το ΧΟΖΟΒΙΟΤΙΣΑ.Εγω πιστευω πως θα ακολουθησει το δρομο του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΙΝΟΥ.

----------


## Vortigern

Τι λετε ρε παιδια?Διαβαστε μερικα ποστ ποιο πισω..Το πλοιο ειναι παροπλισμενο στην ελευσινα και εχει μπει πωλητηριο....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τι λετε ρε παιδια?Διαβαστε μερικα ποστ ποιο πισω..Το πλοιο ειναι παροπλισμενο στην ελευσινα και εχει μπει πωλητηριο....


Και όμως είχε δηλωθεί για αγονη.... :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

> Και όμως είχε δηλωθεί για αγονη....


 Κωστη για βοηθα λιγο τη κατασταση γιατι απ οτι ξερω το πλοιο ειναι εκτος σχεδιων.Και ιδιατερα η τοποθετηση του σε αγονη γραμμη το θεωρω ονειρο απατηλο

----------


## Speedkiller

Σε ποστ ατόμου απ το Nautilia είχε δείξει την δήλωση του θεόφιλου και της παναγιας!Το λέω με πλήρη επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν θυμάμαι καλα...Αυτό που θυμάμαι σίγουρα είναι πως το χα δει εδώ!Προς το παρον γράψε λάθος και θα επανέλθω όταν βρω το ποστ...Πραγματικά γελασα που το είδα...

----------


## scoufgian

επιφυλασσομαι Κωστα γι αυτο που μας λες.Απλως συμφωνα με τα επισημα αποτελεσματα ,που μας ειχε παραθεσει ο φιλος μας speedrunner εδω ,δεν βλεπω να εχει δηλωθει καπου το Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα.Ουτε καν  αναφερεται καπου.Θεωρω καθε αλλο εγγραφο ,πλην αυτου ,αναξιοπιστο και ανουσιο

----------


## Speedkiller

> επιφυλασσομαι Κωστα γι αυτο που μας λες.Απλως συμφωνα με τα επισημα αποτελεσματα ,που μας ειχε παραθεσει ο φιλος μας speedrunner εδω ,δεν βλεπω να εχει δηλωθει καπου το Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα.Ουτε καν  αναφερεται καπου.Θεωρω καθε αλλο εγγραφο ,πλην αυτου ,αναξιοπιστο και ανουσιο



Mα και γω δεν το πίστεψα αυτό που είδα!Anyway...Αν βρω ακρη θα ξαναγραψω!!!Κακώς δεν το ψαξα πρωτού το γράψω...:???:Sorry!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Mα και γω δεν το πίστεψα αυτό που είδα!Anyway...Αν βρω ακρη θα ξαναγραψω!!!Κακώς δεν το ψαξα πρωτού το γράψω...:???:Sorry!!!


 δεν υπαρχει θεμα συγνωμης.απλως αμα το βρεις καντο παραθεση να το δω κι εγω να δω τι σκαρφιστηκαμε παλι σαν Νελιτες...........τι θ ακουσω παλι........

----------


## Leo

Επειδή θυμόμουν το ίδιο με τον speedkiller, να βοηθήσω λίγο να ληθεί η απορία σας. Διαβάστε *εδώ*.

----------


## nkr

Εφοσον δεν τειρει τους κανονες ΣΟΛΑΣ πως θα μπει σε αγονη?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Επειδή θυμόμουν το ίδιο με τον speedkiller, να βοηθήσω λίγο να ληθεί η απορία σας. Διαβάστε *εδώ*.


Nα σαι καλα Leo! :Smile: Το θυμόμουν πως κάπου το χα δει...Δεν θυμόμουν το που όμως!:???:

----------


## scoufgian

Leo ευχαριστω για τη παραθεση ,αλλα απ οτι βλεπω δεν ειναι καποιο επισημο εγγραφο του Υπουργειου αλλα ειδησεογραφικη πηγη.Αξιοπιστη σαν πηγη η Ναυτεμπορικη αλλα ακομα και οι δημοσιογραφοι αυτα που γραφουν τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι φημες που ακουνε στο χωρο

----------


## Leo

> Εφοσον δεν τειρει τους κανονες ΣΟΛΑΣ πως θα μπει σε αγονη?



Αυτό από που το συμπεραίνεις φίλε μου? Για δώσε μας να καταλάβουμε τι εννοείς?

----------


## Leo

> Leo ευχαριστω για τη παραθεση ,αλλα απ οτι βλεπω δεν ειναι καποιο επισημο εγγραφο του Υπουργειου αλλα ειδησεογραφικη πηγη.Αξιοπιστη σαν πηγη η Ναυτεμπορικη αλλα ακομα και οι δημοσιογραφοι αυτα που γραφουν τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι φημες που ακουνε στο χωρο


 
Γιάννη, στις μέρες μας όλα είναι πιθανά, ακόμη κι αυτά που γράφονται στα πρακτικά του ΣΑΣ, διότι μια ξαφνική αδιαθεσία μπορεί να φέρει τα πάντα άνω κάτω, όπως και μια βλάβη πλοίου... λέω εγώ τώρα... ¶ρα ουδεμία πηγή είναι ασφαλέστερη του "πσου πσου πσου". Παράδειγμα, που έγραφε ότι η Κρήτη 2 θα πάει  Βόρειο Αιγαίο?.... Το μάθαμε πρώτα και μετα γράφτηκε ε?

----------


## nkr

Και τα δυο καραβια παροπλιστηκαν για αυτο τον λογο επειδη δεν τηρουσαν καποιους κανονες τις ΣΟΛΑΣ.Το ειχα διαβασει στο περιοδικο <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ>.

----------


## scoufgian

καποια στιγμη μπορει να ειχε ειπωθει κατι τετοιο αλλα συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια που φτασανε μεχρι τη τελικη φαση και καταγραφηκαν στο εγγραφο με τα αποτελεσματα που μας παρεθεσε ο φιλος speedrunner δεν φαινεται το Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα να συμμετειχε καπου.Και παλι επαναλαμβανω στηριζομαι στο επισημο χαρτι του ΥΕΝ που αποτελει αδιαψευστος μαρτυρας οσων τελικα συζητηθηκαν για τις αγονες

----------


## Leo

> Και τα δυο καραβια παροπλιστηκαν για αυτο τον λογο επειδη δεν τηρουσαν καποιους κανονες τις ΣΟΛΑΣ.Το ειχα διαβασει στο περιοδικο <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ>.


Αυτό έγραφε το περιοδικό σίγουρα? Να το ψάξουμε λίγο περισσότερο μήπως και ήταν κάποιος άλλος ο λόγος και όχι η ΣΟΛΑΣ?

----------


## nkr

Οι λογοι για τους οποιους παροπλιστηκε το καραβι μπορειτε να τους διαβασετε σε μια συνεντευξη που εδωσε ο καπτεν Ευμορφοπουλος στο περιοδικο <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ> τευχ.185 σελ.111.Οι λογοι για τους οπιους παροπλιστηκε το καραβι ηταν επειδη δεν ειχε συμμορφωθει με την EYROSOLAS για τα ακαυστα υλικα.

----------


## Leo

> Οι λογοι για τους οποιους παροπλιστηκε το καραβι μπορειτε να τους διαβασετε σε μια συνεντευξη που εδωσε ο καπτεν Ευμορφοπουλος στο περιοδικο <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ> τευχ.185 σελ.111.Οι λογοι για τους οπιους παροπλιστηκε το καραβι ηταν επειδη δεν ειχε συμμορφωθει με την EYROSOLAS για τα ακαυστα υλικα.


'Ετσι μπράβο λοιπόν. Αυτό είναι το σωστό ποστάρισμα και όχι τα μισόλογα και οι ανούσιες ερωτήσεις!!

----------


## SpyrosB

Γενικά ήθελε γενναία επισκευή για να μπορέσει να συνεχίσει, προς το τέλος των δρομολογίων του είχαν χαλάσει μηχανές, καταπέλτης, αδειάζανε νερό με αντλίες και πόσα αλλα αραγε δεν ήταν εμφανή στούς ταξιδιώτες και δε τα ξέρουμε.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Στο λιμάνι της Ίου - Αύγουστος 2005
DSCN0130b.JPG

DSCN0131b.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοίο ζήτησε τη γραμμή Αλεξανδρούπολη -Σαμοθράκη.* *Δέστε.** Ξέρει κανείς αν το πλοίο θα δρομολογηθεί τελικά;*

----------


## rousok

κάπου στο 1986 αν θυμάμαι καλά στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσα, όταν έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα με το όνομα ΑΡΓΟΣΤΌΛΙ. το πρώτο κλειστού τύπου που μπήκε στη γραμμή, αλλά το πολέμησαν και δεν άντεξε  :Sad: 

ps: η foto είναι απο το αρχείο του πατέρα μου και δεν φαίνεται καλά :wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Με τα σινιάλα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας εάν βλέπω καλά :wink:
Δεν το ήξερα ότι ταξίδευε Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα!
Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, φίλε *rousok.*
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Ως *"Αργοστόλι"* αποδείχθηκε ένας γυρολόγος που προσπάθησε να στεριώσει σε κάποια από τις γραμμές του Ιονίου, δίχως να τα καταφέρει.
Ως *"Μύρτος"* φάνηκε κάτι να τα καταφέρνει καλύτερα, αλλά πλουλήθηκε στην Ισπανία και για μια δεκαετία, περίπου, τα ίχνη του χάθηκαν.

Σίγουρα δεν ήταν και το καλύτερο βαπόρι που ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και ο πόλεμος που δέχθηκε από τους "κατέχοντες" τις γραμμές της Κεφαλλονιάς ήταν μεγάλος.

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να συμμετείχε και σε κοινοπραξία μαζί με τα πλοία *"Κεφαλληνία"*, *"Ιονίς"* και *"Αίνος".*
Είναι από τα πλοία που συνδέθηκαν με έντονο παρασκήνιο.  
Στην Κεφαλλονιά ακούγονται ακόμα πολλά.

----------


## seaways_lover

Το *Αργοστόλι* στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει για το δρομολόγιο του Πάτρα - Σάμη στις 20:00, την 1η Αυγούστου του 1983. Στη φωτογραφία είναι με τα σινιάλα της IonianLines. 
Από όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ το Αργοστόλι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ το αγαπημένο βαπόρι των Πατρινών που ήθελαν να πάνε Κεφαλονιά. Ήταν σαφώς πολύ πιο αργό (το αείμνηστο Κεφαλληνία ήθελε 3:20 και το Ιονίς 2:55!!!!) ήθελε 4:10 ώρες να κάνει το ταξίδι! Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν αυτό γινόταν σκόπιμα, αλλά εκτός αυτού ήταν πάντα πιο παραμελημένο από πλευράς καθαριότητας. Πάλι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί! Τα άλλα δύο έλαμπαν, το Αργοστόλι γιατί όχι; Γενικότερα είναι ένα βαπόρι που ή θα είχε φανατικούς φίλους ή φανατικούς «εχθρούς». Να εξομολογηθώ πως κι εγώ ο ίδιος το έλεγα _Αργό Στόλο_ λόγω της ταχύτητας του.
Πάντως όπως κι να έχει το πράγμα πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως οι πλοιοκτήτες του δεν του φέρθηκαν ποτέ σωστά και υπεύθυνα και θλίβομαι αφάνταστα να το βλέπω σε τέτοια κατάσταση τώρα.
Την φωτογραφία, τέλος, την αφιερώνω σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ και ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο Appia_1978.

argostoli010883.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

panagia xozoviotisa.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Αγαπημένε μου φίλε Seaways_lover, σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της κάρδιας μου για την εξαίσια φωτογραφία και αφιέρωση!  :Very Happy: 

Προσωπικά ταξίδεψα μόνο σχετικά μικρός με το Αργοστόλι. Οικογενειακώς προτιμούσαμε πρώτα το Αίνος και μετέπειτα το Δήλος από τον Πόρο  :Wink: 

Τελευταίο μου ταξίδι με το Αργοστόλι ήταν από Κυλλήνη για Αργοστόλι, πιστεύω χωρίς στάση στο Ληξούρι. Δυστυχώς δε θυμάμαι την ημερομηνία ... 
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς από τα καλά παιδιά του φόρουμ, πότε έκανε αυτό το όμορφο δρομολόγιο;

Θυμάμαι που δεν είμασταν ούτε καμιά δεκαριά άτομα στο πλοίο και τα όμορφα καταστρώματά του, όπως επίσης και τη μεγάλη χαρά που ένιωσα όταν, λίγο πριν τους Βαρδιάνους, μπόρεσα να επισκεφθώ τη γέφυρα και να μείνω εκεί μέχρι την άφιξη στο Αργοστόλι.

Ξανά ευχαριστώ!




> Το *Αργοστόλι* στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει για το δρομολόγιο του Πάτρα - Σάμη στις 20:00, την 1η Αυγούστου του 1983. Στη φωτογραφία είναι με τα σινιάλα της IonianLines. 
> Από όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ το Αργοστόλι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ το αγαπημένο βαπόρι των Πατρινών που ήθελαν να πάνε Κεφαλονιά. Ήταν σαφώς πολύ πιο αργό (το αείμνηστο Κεφαλληνία ήθελε 3:20 και το Ιονίς 2:55!!!!) ήθελε 4:10 ώρες να κάνει το ταξίδι! Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν αυτό γινόταν σκόπιμα, αλλά εκτός αυτού ήταν πάντα πιο παραμελημένο από πλευράς καθαριότητας. Πάλι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί! Τα άλλα δύο έλαμπαν, το Αργοστόλι γιατί όχι; Γενικότερα είναι ένα βαπόρι που ή θα είχε φανατικούς φίλους ή φανατικούς «εχθρούς». Να εξομολογηθώ πως κι εγώ ο ίδιος το έλεγα _Αργό Στόλο_ λόγω της ταχύτητας του.
> Πάντως όπως κι να έχει το πράγμα πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως οι πλοιοκτήτες του δεν του φέρθηκαν ποτέ σωστά και υπεύθυνα και θλίβομαι αφάνταστα να το βλέπω σε τέτοια κατάσταση τώρα.
> Την φωτογραφία, τέλος, την αφιερώνω σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ και ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο Appia_1978.
> 
> argostoli010883.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μιας και πιάσαμε την ιστορία του πλοίου για ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτή την φωτογραφία. Το πλοίο γράφει στα πλαινά "Αργοστόλι" με μεγάλα κόκκινα γράμματα. Προέρχεται από το αρχείο του πατέρα μου (Συγγνώμη για την ανάλυση , δεν υπήρχαν τα σημερινά μέσα τοτε... ) και αφιερώνεται στος φίλους της Ραφήνας.....*


Scan10024.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίος ο giorgos_249, πολύ όμορφη φωτό. Απο ποιό βαπόρι είναι τραβηγμένη???

----------


## giorgos_249

*¶υτό δεν το γνωρίζω μπορεί να είναι και από καμιά παντόφλα ή κανα της Strintzis Lines ... Το μόνο που γράφει από πίσω είναι " ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ 1-9-78" Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μας βοηθήσει ( με το να μας θυμίσει ποια βαπόρια ταξίδευαν τότε για Κεφαλονια) , εγώ ξέρω μόνο το Κεφαλληνία του κ Στρίντζη, το Ιονίς και το Αίνος . Το πιο πιθανό είναι να τραβήχτηκε από το Αίνος ( απλά το όνομα κάτι μου θυμίζει).*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε giorgos 249, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την όμορφη αυτή φωτογραφία.

Το 1978, το *"Αίνος"* δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα στη γραμμή της Κεφαλλονιάς. Πρέπει να ήρθε στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του '80.
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραηγμένη σε κάποιο από τα άλλα δύο πλοία, μάλλον στο* "Κεφαλληνία".*

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική και σπανιότατη φωτογραφία!!! 
Ομολογώ, ότι πρώτη φορά βλέπω το καράβι με αυτή τη φορεσιά  :Very Happy: 
Του πηγαίνει  :Wink: 

Το 1978 πρέπει να ήταν η πρώτη χρονιά του Αίνος στην Κεφαλλονιά, καλέ μου φίλε Roi. Αλλά σίγουρος δεν είμαι! Πιστεύω κάποιος από την παρέα μας να γνωρίζει την ακριβή ημερομηνία  :Wink: 

Ξανά χίλια ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!




> *Μιας και πιάσαμε την ιστορία του πλοίου για ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτή την φωτογραφία. Το πλοίο γράφει στα πλαινά "Αργοστόλι" με μεγάλα κόκκινα γράμματα. Προέρχεται από το αρχείο του πατέρα μου (Συγγνώμη για την ανάλυση , δεν υπήρχαν τα σημερινά μέσα τοτε... ) και αφιερώνεται στος φίλους της Ραφήνας.....*
> 
> 
> Scan10024.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το *"Αίνος"* ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1978.
Για δύο χρόνια έκανε δρομολόγια από τη Ραφήνα για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο και Αμοργό (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
Το 1980 είναι η χρονιά που έρχεται στην Κυλλήνη για το δρομολόγιο από την Κυλλήνη για τον Πόρο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ναι , αυτό μπορώ και εγώ να το επιβεβαιώσω γιατί με μια νεώτερη <<ανασκαφή>> βρήκα φωτογραφίες του Αίνος στη Σύρο το 1980. ¶ρα μάλλον έχει τραβηχτεί από το "Κεφαλληνία".*

----------


## vaggelis

AYTH H FOTO EINAI TO 1978 OTAN EGKENIASTIKE STO ARGOSTOLI KAI ARXISE DROMOLOGIA ARGOSTOLI PATRA SE 5.30 ORES.AGAPITOI MOY FILOI HTAN ENA ONEIRO ME TO KOKINO ZONARI KAI TA MEGALA KOKINA GRAMATA. DISTYXOS EXO FAH TH ZOH MOY NA BRO MIA TE THA FOTO ALLA DE MPORO.

----------


## seaways_lover

> *Ναι , αυτό μπορώ και εγώ να το επιβεβαιώσω γιατί με μια νεώτερη <<ανασκαφή>> βρήκα φωτογραφίες του Αίνος στη Σύρο το 1980. ¶ρα μάλλον έχει τραβηχτεί από το "Κεφαλληνία".*


Πολλά μπράβο για την "ανασκαφή" σου φίλε και συνονόματε Γιώργο (giorgos_249). Σε ευχαριστούμε για το ανάβασμα της ιστορικής αυτής φωτογραφίας. Αυτή τη φορεσιά του "Αργοστόλι" σχεδόν δεν την θυμόμουν! Τέτοιο ζωνάρι με το όνομα στις πάντες δεν είχαν τα "Πρωτέας" και "Μάρθα"; Το "Πρωτέας" σε πορτοκαλί χρώμα και το "Μάρθα" σε μπλέ, αν δεν απατώμε...; (γιατί "ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον"...:wink :Smile: . Μήπως ήταν και τα τρία μαζι στην ίδια εταιρία τότε;
Πάντως η φωτογραφία δεν έχει τραβηχτεί απο το αείμνηστο "Κεφαλληνία" γιατί το "Κεφαλληνία" δεν είχε τέτοια κάγκελα.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Υποθέσεις κάνω , δεν ξέρω ακριβώς. ¶ρα αφού δεν τραβήχτηκε από το Αίνος ή από το Κεφαλληνία , ποια άλλα απομένουν;*

----------


## seaways_lover

> *Υποθέσεις κάνω , δεν ξέρω ακριβώς. ¶ρα αφού δεν τραβήχτηκε από το Αίνος ή από το Κεφαλληνία , ποια άλλα απομένουν;*


Φίλε Γιώργο, μήπως από το ΙΟΝΙΣ; Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ κάποιο άλλο που να ταξίδευε για Κεφαλονιά εκείνη τη χρονία. Πάντως απο το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ δεν πρέπει να είναι για το λόγο που ανέφερα παραπάνω.
Πάντως από όπου κι αν είναι τραβηγμένη είναι υπέροχη και πάρα πάρα πολύ σπάνια. Να 'σαι καλά που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Πολλά μπράβο για την "ανασκαφή" σου φίλε και συνονόματε Γιώργο (giorgos_249). Σε ευχαριστούμε για το ανάβασμα της ιστορικής αυτής φωτογραφίας. Αυτή τη φορεσιά του "Αργοστόλι" σχεδόν δεν την θυμόμουν! Τέτοιο ζωνάρι με το όνομα στις πάντες δεν είχαν τα "Πρωτέας" και "Μάρθα"; Το "Πρωτέας" σε πορτοκαλί χρώμα και το "Μάρθα" σε μπλέ, αν δεν απατώμε...; (γιατί "ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον"...:wink. Μήπως ήταν και τα τρία μαζι στην ίδια εταιρία τότε;
> Πάντως η φωτογραφία δεν έχει τραβηχτεί απο το αείμνηστο "Κεφαλληνία" γιατί το "Κεφαλληνία" δεν είχε τέτοια κάγκελα.


 
ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ: Τα ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ και ΜΑΡΘΑ είχαν τις πορτοκαλί και μπλέ ρίγες αντίστοιχα, αλλά δεν έγραφαν και τ' όνομά τους με μεγάλα γράμματα στα πλαϊνά, όπως το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Φίλε Γιώργο, μήπως από το ΙΟΝΙΣ; Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ κάποιο άλλο που να ταξίδευε για Κεφαλονιά εκείνη τη χρονία. Πάντως απο το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ δεν πρέπει να είναι για το λόγο που ανέφερα παραπάνω.
> Πάντως από όπου κι αν είναι τραβηγμένη είναι υπέροχη και πάρα πάρα πολύ σπάνια. Να 'σαι καλά που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!!!


*Αφου δεν απομένει άλλο είναι από το ΙΟΝΙΣ. Ευχαριστώ για όλα.....*

----------


## vaggelis

ΑΝ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΔΙΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΦΟΤΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ ΑΓΚΙΣΤΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΖΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ. Η ΦΟΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΙΟΝΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΣΑΜΙ ΠΑΤΡΑ.ΑΙΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ.ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΡΟΜ/ΓΙΑ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΤΗ Ο ΠΟΡΟΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα*...
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

photo 0002.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA HOZOVIOTISSA  στη σικινο. Απο πισω κατι μου θυμιζει!


romilda 17-3-2007 (364).JPG

----------


## Ergis

Τι εχει απογινει αυτη η ψυχη;κανα νεο εχουμε;

----------


## TOM

Στην Ελλαδα δεν βρισκεται??????Αν ναι  υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξαναταξιδεψει :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Στην Ελλαδα δεν βρισκεται??????Αν ναι  υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξαναταξιδεψει





> Τι εχει απογινει αυτη η ψυχη;κανα νεο εχουμε;


Λογικά θα σαπίζει ακόμα στην Ελευσίνα...

----------


## jvrou

> PANAGIA HOZOVIOTISSA  στη σικινο. Απο πισω κατι μου θυμιζει!
> 
> 
> romilda 17-3-2007 (364).JPG


Αααα φαίνεται και το σπίτι μου στην φωτό....

----------


## RedRider7

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΟBIΩΤΙΣΣΑ...ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ!
DSC00265.jpeg

DSC00266.jpeg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA XOZOVIOTISSA πορεια για το παντου!

xoz.JPG

----------


## KOMAJEC

Θυμάμαι το καλοκαίρι του 1987, να κάθομαι στο μπαλκόνι ενός Κεφαλονίτη θείου μου που μας φιλοξενούσε οικογενειακώς, χαζεύοντας ένα πλοίο με παράξενη κοψιά και ακόμη πιο παράξενα χρώματα. Ήταν λευκό, με ήλιους  για σινιάλα και στα πλευρά του με μεγάλα γράμματα είχε το όνομα της εταιρείας του. Ο θείος μου μου είχε πει ότι πήγαινε Αργοστόλι - Κυλλήνη ή Αργοστόλι - Πάτρα. Μάλιστα ήταν - αν εξαιρέσουμε τις παντόφλες του Ληξουρίου - το μοναδικό κεφαλονίτικο βαπόρι που έπιανε εκείνο το καλοκαίρι στην πρωτεύουσα του νησίου.Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, νομίζω ότι ήταν το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ. 

Θυμάται κανείς τι σινιάλα είχε και σε ποιόν ανήκε το 2ο μισό της δεκαετίας του '80, μετά την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα και πριν να γίνει ΜΥΡΤΟΣ; Και ακόμα καλύτερα, υπαρχει καμμιά φωτό από εκείνη την περίοδο;

----------


## Ellinis

To 2o μισό ήταν που ταξίδευε για την Ε.Α. με τα σινιάλα της. Στη δεκαετία του 70 ταξίδευε με αυτά της Ν.Ε.Κ.Ι. δηλαδή αυτά με το όνομα του γραμμένο στο πλάι, και ακόμη νωρίτερα λευκό όπως φαίνεται εδώ. Το πρώτο μισό ταξίδευε με τα σινιάλα της Ιοnian Lines. Μετά το 90 ταξίδεψε ως ΜΥΡΤΟΣ με αυτά.

Νομίζω πως το καράβι που λες, με τον ήλιο στα σινιάλα, ήταν κάποιο από τα ΙΟΝΙΣ ή CEPHALONIAN SKY που ταξίδευαν εκείνο το διάστημα για τη Seven Islands Lines.

----------


## KOMAJEC

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ellinis! Τα σινιάλα ήταν σίγουρα της Seven Island Lines! Το πλοίο που θυμάμαι ήταν μάλλον το Cefalonian Sky/ Calypso αν και δε μου βγαίνουν οι ημερομηνίες, καθώς διάβασα ότι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα γύρω στο 1988...

----------


## Leo

Με απαγορευτικό στην Ερμούπολη την 23.11.05, τότε στα κόκκινα με τα σινιάλα της C-Link.

PICT0007.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα*... στην Τηνο.
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

scan 022.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 035.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το πλοίο μάλλον πωλήθηκε καθώς στο site της nel δεν εμφανίζει πληροφορίες γι' αυτο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA HOZOVIOTISSA στη σικινο

romilda 17-3-2007 (361).JPG

----------


## gnikles

Τι γίνεται με το πλοίο ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία του Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, παροπλισμένο. Η φωτογραφία στις 28.10.09.

P1250076.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία του Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, παροπλισμένο. Η φωτογραφία στις 28.10.09.
> 
> P1250076.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Leo!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το πλοίο μάλλον πωλήθηκε καθώς στο site της nel δεν εμφανίζει πληροφορίες γι' αυτο

----------


## opelmanos

> Το πλοίο μάλλον πωλήθηκε καθώς στο site της nel δεν εμφανίζει πληροφορίες γι' αυτο


Aκριβώς πρίν 2 μήνες έγραψες το ίδιο ακριβώς πράμμα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Aκριβώς πρίν 2 μήνες έγραψες το ίδιο ακριβώς πράμμα


Δεν είδα καμία επιβεβαίωση ή κάποιο σχόλιο και έτσι το ξαναέγραψα

----------


## lavriotis

ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ?

----------


## vaggelis

_καλησπερα σε ολουs παιδια πωs μπωρο να ανεβασω μια εικονα πια ειναι η διευθηνση URL που ζηταει το συστημα_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA XOZOVIOTISSA εξω απο την σικινο στις 17 μαρτιου 2007

romilda 17-3-2007 (357).JPG

----------


## erenShip

> ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ?


ναι βρε παιδιά...υπάρχει κανένα νέο?

----------


## opelmanos

> ναι βρε παιδιά...υπάρχει κανένα νέο?


 Υπομονή αν υπάρξει κάποιο νέο το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτί κάποιος από εμάς θα το πεί  :Very Happy:

----------


## diktiakos

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στην Σύρο 2005

----------


## vaggelis

Παιδια κανενα νεο για το αγαπιτο μας καραβι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πριν από 1,5 μήνα που το είδαμε καλά φαινόταν στην υγεία του..
Περιμένει κι αυτό να πάρει τη σύνταξή του... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

> Πριν από 1,5 μήνα που το είδαμε καλά φαινόταν στην υγεία του..
> Περιμένει κι αυτό να πάρει τη σύνταξή του...


βλεπω καπνους στην αριστερη τσιμινιερα...για ν μην μπουκωσει ισως...

----------


## vaggelis

Σ'ευχαριστο φιλαρακο ΑΚΙ. Τουλαχιστο παροπλισμενο αλλα ζει ακομη.Αυτο με χαροπιει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA HΟZOVIOTISSA στην σεριφο στις 30 αυγουστου του 2005

PXC (2).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To προφιλ του αγαπημενου μας πλοιου

PXC.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η μοναδικη καμπινα του πλοιου για επιβατες μπροστα απο το σαλονι.Προσεξτε την τσοντα κατω απο το κομοδινο, απο το αποτομο σηκομα που κανει η πλωρη.Η καμπινα παρολο που δεν ειχε κλιματισμο ηταν δροσερη.

PXC (1).JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> Η μοναδικη καμπινα του πλοιου για επιβατες μπροστα απο το σαλονι.Προσεξτε την τσοντα κατω απο το κομοδινο, απο το αποτομο σηκομα που κανει η πλωρη.Η καμπινα παρολο που δεν ειχε κλιματισμο ηταν δροσερη.
> 
> PXC (1).JPG


Τι άλλο μπορεί να έχει το αρχείο του Ben Bruce :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ???
Ομολογώ πως δεν γνώριζα για την ύπαρξη της καμπίνας, ενώ είχα ταξιδέψει αρκετές φορές με το καράβι αυτό! Μέχρι την κουζίνα είχα φτάσει... :Very Happy: !

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικός ο φίλος ΒΕΝ  :Very Happy: 
Ομολογώ, ότι ούτε εγώ γνώριζα την ύπαρξη της καμπίνας, αν και ταξίδευσα με αυτό σχεδόν από μωρό ...

----------


## erenShip

> Η μοναδικη καμπινα του πλοιου για επιβατες μπροστα απο το σαλονι.Προσεξτε την τσοντα κατω απο το κομοδινο, απο το αποτομο σηκομα που κανει η πλωρη.Η καμπινα παρολο που δεν ειχε κλιματισμο ηταν δροσερη.
> 
> PXC (1).JPG


χαχαχα!!! λοιπόν αυτό το καράβι ακόμα και τώρα με αφήνει άφωνη :Very Happy: ..... φίλε Ben μετά από αυτό, νομίζω ότι θα έχεις και άλλους άσους να μας δείξεις!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mετα απο αρκετα pm που θελουν και αλλες φωτο απο το αγαπημενο ελληνικο σκαρι προχωρουμε με μια φωτο απο τον καθρεπτη του πλοιου

ph.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το γκαραζ με χαρακτηριστικη αρχιτεκτονικη της δεκαετιας 70 στις ελληνικες ναυπηγησεις

ph (2).JPG

Και την γεφυρα

ph (1).JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Eκπληκτική και αποκαλυπτική!!! δεν ήξερα οτι ο "εργάτης" ήταν μέσα σε αυτή την εσοχή του καθρέφτη...

----------


## erenShip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztr8G...eature=related μπορεί το θέαμα να αποκρουστικό, αλλά μόνο τις μηχανές ακούστε...νομίζω ότι σε κάποιους θα τους λείψει.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι εγω που νομιζα οτι θα εβλεπα τιποτα φλογιδια απο τα μπουρια των καταρακωμενων DEUTZ σαν και αυτα που ειδα ενα βραδυ στην φολεγανδρο στην προσπαθεια να πιασει το αναποδα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας δουμε την και κουβερτωμενη, παρακαλω, κοντρα γεφυρα.

7-8 sep 2007 (300).JPG

----------


## erenShip

> Kαι εγω που νομιζα οτι θα εβλεπα τιποτα φλογιδια απο τα μπουρια των καταρακωμενων DEUTZ σαν και αυτα που ειδα ενα βραδυ στην φολεγανδρο στην προσπαθεια να πιασει το αναποδα


γενικότερα όποιος είχε ταξιδέψει με αυτό το πλοίο κάποιο περιστατικό θα εχει να θυμάται...όπως για παράδειγμα εγώ θυμάμαι που είχαμε κολλήσει επί μία ώρα στο λιμάνι της κέας επειδή η άγκυρα είχε κολλήσει ή όταν είχαν ξεχάσει δύο άτομα από το πλήρωμα στο λιμάνι της Τζίας ή κάποιες καθυστερήσεις 2 ωρών στο λιμάνι της Κύθνου....και πολλά άλλα....το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το καράβι ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΙΕΤΑΙ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι ιστοριες με αυτο το θρυλικο βαπορι μπορουν να συγκριθουν μονο με αυτες του μιαουλη στην αγονη του 1985!Ομως πρεπει να περασουν καποια χρονια.

r.JPG

Το  βαπορι τιμησε σε μια καραβολατρικη βολτα και ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους πλοιαρχους τις ακτοπλοιας μας  Ανδρεας Ναζος.Στη φωτο βλεπει το περασμα διπλα απο τα διδυμα βραχια φονιαδες τις φολεγανδρου.Οι παλιες ιστοριες βεβαια με τις κοντρες και τα καλαμπουρια εδειναν και επαιρναν

----------


## vaggelis

Να ευχαριστησω το φιλο μας eren ship για το βιντεακι που μας χαρισε.Και εγω καποτε με καποια αλλη τεχνολογια σε καποιο ταξιδη ΣΑΜΙ ΠΑΤΡΑ ειχα το μαγνιτοφονακι μου ανεβικα στο ντεκ πισω απο τις τζιμινιερες και εγραψα το θοριβο τον μηχανων.Εκανε σαν καικι ηταν το κατι αλλο.

----------


## φανούλα

> γενικότερα όποιος είχε ταξιδέψει με αυτό το πλοίο κάποιο περιστατικό θα εχει να θυμάται...όπως για παράδειγμα εγώ θυμάμαι που είχαμε κολλήσει επί μία ώρα στο λιμάνι της κέας επειδή η άγκυρα είχε κολλήσει ή όταν είχαν ξεχάσει δύο άτομα από το πλήρωμα στο λιμάνι της Τζίας ή κάποιες καθυστερήσεις 2 ωρών στο λιμάνι της Κύθνου....και πολλά άλλα....το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το καράβι ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΙΕΤΑΙ!!!


Χαχαχαχαχα, τι μου θύμισες τώρα Ειρήνη!!!! Από περιστατικά άλλο τίποτα αυτό το καραβάκι μαζί με το Τήνου φυσικά!!! Μπαγκαμπουγκάκια σκέτα :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!
Υ.Γ. Για ακόμα μία φορά εξαιρετικός ο Ben!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Τέλος εποχής... Το πλοίο πωλήθηκε για scrap!  :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πιο λογικο ηταν αυτη η δυσαρεστη εξελιξη για το 33 χρονο σκαρι.Μην ξεχνατε και τα ακαυστα υλικα τα οποια στο διαβα τους θα στειλουν πολλα βαπορια για σκραπ.

----------


## noulos

> γενικότερα όποιος είχε ταξιδέψει με αυτό το πλοίο κάποιο περιστατικό θα εχει να θυμάται...όπως για παράδειγμα εγώ θυμάμαι που είχαμε κολλήσει επί μία ώρα στο λιμάνι της κέας επειδή η άγκυρα είχε κολλήσει ή όταν είχαν ξεχάσει δύο άτομα από το πλήρωμα στο λιμάνι της Τζίας ή κάποιες καθυστερήσεις 2 ωρών στο λιμάνι της Κύθνου....και πολλά άλλα....το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το καράβι ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΙΕΤΑΙ!!!


Και μια άλλη φορά στο Γαύριο να κάνει σβούρες για πάνω από μισή ώρα μέχρι να δέσει, και στο τέλος να σέρνει τον καταπέλτη στον ντόκο για να πηδήξει όποιος προλάβει (τελικά όλοι πρόλαβαν)!!!

----------


## erenShip

> Το πιο λογικο ηταν αυτη η δυσαρεστη εξελιξη για το 33 χρονο σκαρι.Μην ξεχνατε και τα ακαυστα υλικα τα οποια στο διαβα τους θα στειλουν πολλα βαπορια για σκραπ.


εξάλλου μην ξεχνάμε την δυσάρεστη εικόμα που είχε τελευταία το πλοίο....όποιος είχε ταξιδέψει θα το θυμάται...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA XOZOVIOTISSA αφηνει την ναξο για την συνεχεια αλλης μιας  περιπετειας του στο αιγαιο

7-8 sep 2007 (344).JPG

----------


## Django

Δεν είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή φωτογραφία του καραβιού αλλά σε έναν βαθμό απεικονίζει αυτό για το οποίο λίγα posts παραπάνω κάνει λόγο ο φίλος aegeanspeedlines. «Τέλος Εποχής».

Τέλος Εποχής.JPG

----------


## Leo

Η ίδια η φωτογραφία το καταμαρτυρεί..... μείναμε πίσω  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Μια σηερινή φωτογραφία με τα σημάδια του τέλους σε διάφορα επίπεδα. Ενθύμιο για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!

DSCN7223ph.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ για την εικόνα, αν και συνδέεται με ένα δυσάρεστο γεγονός ...
¶λλο ένα ιστορικό πλοίο της Κεφαλλονιάς & Ιθάκης μας αφήνει οριστικά ...

----------


## Nikos_V

> Δεν είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή φωτογραφία του καραβιού αλλά σε έναν βαθμό απεικονίζει αυτό για το οποίο λίγα posts παραπάνω κάνει λόγο ο φίλος aegeanspeedlines. «Τέλος Εποχής».
> 
> Τέλος Εποχής.JPG


Φιλε Django σε ευχαριστουμε!! :Very Happy: 
Φωτογραφια ντοκουμεντο!!!

----------


## Apostolos

> Μια σηερινή φωτογραφία με τα σημάδια του τέλους σε διάφορα επίπεδα. Ενθύμιο για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!


Γιατι όμως σβήνουν το Logo της ΝΕΛ? Μήπως πάει και αυτό Τουρκία???? Μήπως δεν πάει για σκράπ?

----------


## gnikles

> Γιατι όμως σβήνουν το Logo της ΝΕΛ? Μήπως πάει και αυτό Τουρκία???? Μήπως δεν πάει για σκράπ?


 ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ!!!

----------


## Super Jet

βρε παιδια είπαμε πως πάει για δίαλυση!

----------


## hayabusa

> Γιατι όμως σβήνουν το Logo της ΝΕΛ? Μήπως πάει και αυτό Τουρκία???? Μήπως δεν πάει για σκράπ?


αυτό το θυμαμαι να γίνεται και σε άλλα καράβια πριν πάνε στο διαλυτήριο. όπως επίσης να τους αλλάζουν όνομα και σημαία. Εξπρές Ολύμπια, Εξπρες Ποσειδών κλπ

----------


## esperos

Σαν  φόρο  τιμής  προς  το  πλοίο  που  ούτως  ή  άλλως  έγραψε  την  δική  του  ιστορία  στα  Ελληνικά   ακτοπλοϊκά  πράγματα.

ARGOSTOLI.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Σαν φόρο τιμής προς το πλοίο που ούτως ή άλλως έγραψε την δική του ιστορία στα Ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά πράγματα.
> 
> ARGOSTOLI.jpg


                                          Σπανιότατη και ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ...! Αχχχχχχχχχχχχ...! Ωραιές εποχές...! Ευχαριστούμε παρα πολύ...! Εγώ επιμένω οτι αυτό το καράβι το χρειάζετε η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα σε πολλές άγονες και όχι μόνο...!

----------


## Ellinis

> Σαν φόρο τιμής προς το πλοίο που ούτως ή άλλως έγραψε την δική του ιστορία στα Ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά πράγματα.
> 
> ARGOSTOLI.jpg


Εξαιρετική και σπάνια φωτογραφία! Ήταν τότε το πλοίο ήδη επί Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας;

----------


## parianos

> Εξαιρετική και σπάνια φωτογραφία! Ήταν τότε το πλοίο ήδη επί Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας;


Ναι, ητανε της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοϊας οπως ειναι η φωτο...

----------


## JIM7

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ.ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iστορικη φωτο απο το σουπερ ενημερωμενο αρχειο του esperos.Ενα ομορφο πλοιο, ξαδερλφακι των παρος και ναξος, που τελειωσε τον κυκλο του στην Ελλαδα, αν και ποτε δεν συγκεντωσε σε καμια φαση της ζωης του τα πιο κολακευτικα σχολια.Σιγουρα ομως ενδιαφερον και με προσωπικοτητα που πηγαζε και απο τον μοχθο αυτων που ηταν μεσα και το ταξιδευαν για να τιθασευσουν τα , πολλα, του χουγια

----------


## Appia_1978

Ιστορικότατη φωτογραφία  :Very Happy: 
Πού την έκρυβες τόσο καιρό;  :Wink: 

Πάντως, μήπως είναι πριν τα χρόνια της ΕΑ; Επί ΕΑ πιστεύω, φορούσε τα αρχικά της εταιρείας. Εδώ το βλέπουμε με τα σινιάλα της Ionian Lines. Ή κάνω λάθος; 




> Σαν φόρο τιμής προς το πλοίο που ούτως ή άλλως έγραψε την δική του ιστορία στα Ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά πράγματα.
> 
> ARGOSTOLI.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι βλεπω η φωτο ειναι απο την κοινοπραξια που ειχε γινει στα 7 νησα με την ονομασια IONIAΝ (ειμαι σιγουρος) LINES (δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρος) με σινιαλο αυτον τον κυκλο με τα τοξα.Στην κοινοπραξια ηταν το αινος του στριτζη το ιονις και ισως καποια αλλα που μου διαφευγουν.Καποιος απο εκεινα τα μερη και ανω των 45 ας μας διαφωτισει με περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε ΒΕΝ, δεν είμαι άνω των 45 ετών, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να θυμηθώ 1-2 πράγματα σχετικά με την κοινοπραξία των Κεφαλλονίτικων πλοίων :mrgreen:

Η Ionian Lines αποτελούσε κοινοπραξία των Αίνος & Κεφαλληνία (Στρίντζης), Ιονίς (Θιακών συμφερόντων) και του Αργοστόλι (Ληξουριώτικων συμφερόντων). Ιδρύθηκε το 1979, με σκοπό την ελαχιστοποίηση των ζημιών των εν λόγω εταιρειών λόγου του προηγουμένως έντονου ανταγωνισμού τους  :Wink: 

Το Αίνος είχε τη γραμμή του Πόρου, το Κεφαλληνία πήγαινε Σάμη και εκτελούσε παράλληλα τις άγονες της Κέρκυρας και της Ακαρνανίας όπως και το Αργοστόλι (εκτός της άγονης για Κέρκυρα. Εκεί πήγαινε μόνο το Κεφαλληνία!), το Ιονίς ταξίδευε Επτάνησα-Μπρίντιζι.

Η κοινοπραξία κράτησε μέχρι το 1984, όταν και χρεωκόπησε η εταιρεία του Ιονίς. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα. Συγγνώμη που δε θυμάμαι περισσότερα, αλλά ήμουν σχετικά μικρός τότε :mrgreen: Ελπίζω να μπορέσουν να σε βοηθήσουν περαιτέρω, οι υπόλοιποι καλοί φίλοι του φόρουμ!

----------


## ιθακη

Μαρκο εισαι απολυτα σωστος,αλλα ενα σημειο που μου καμει περιεργρια ειναι για την χρεωκοποια της εταιριας του Βλασσοπουλου το 84 που λες....μου φεναιτε οτι η εταιρια εκλεισε το 88-89,γιατι αν φαλιρισε το 84 οπως λες,εγω το θυμαμαι λιγο το ιονις στα πολυ παιδικα μου χρονια (αρα συνεχησε να κανει σην ιθακη και μετα το 84 που γεννηθηκα) και θυμαμαι οτι εφυγε περιπου οταν γεννηθηκε η αδερφη μου,το 88 δλδ...δεν θημαμαι τωρα αν φαλιρησε η εταιρια το 88 η το 89

----------


## vaggelis

Αγαπητε-η Αppia στο μονο πραγμα που σε διορθωνο σε αυτα που ειπες ...ΤΟ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙΟΤΙΚΟΝ ΣΙΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΝ εξου και το ονομα. Και κατι συμπλιροματικο για τη φωτογραφια οταν ιδρυθικε η κοινοπραξια ΑΙΝΟΣ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΙΟΝΙΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΗΝΙΑ δεν ειχε ακομα διαλιθη η ΝΕΚΙ ΑΕ εχει ακομα το ονομα στο πλαι.

----------


## vaggelis

Να πω και εγω ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ στο φιλο espero για τη φωτο.

----------


## Appia_1978

@Γιώργος

Η εταιρεία έκλεισε το 1984. Από το 1985, ανέλαβε το πλοίο η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα, η οποία ιδρύθηκε για να σώσει τις χρεωκοπημένες μικρές εταιρείες λαικής βάσεως, Πιστεύω, το Ιονίς ήταν το πρώτο της πλοίο. 

@Βαγγέλης

Βεβαίως, λάθος μου! Σε ευχαριστώ. 
Ήθελα να γράψω αντιστριντζικοί και αντί αυτού έγραψα Ληξουρίωτες. Ακού Ληξουριώτες και να το ονομάζουν Αργοστόλι :mrgreen:
Η Ν.Ε.Κ.Ι διαλύθηκε τέλη του 1985. Από το 1986 το πλοίο πέρασε στην ΕΑ.

Υ.Γ.: Αγαπητός όχι αγαπητή ;-)

----------


## Leo

Προχθές με ρψτήσατε αν η Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα έφυγε. Η απάντηση είναι ότι μέχρι χθες Παρασκευή 4 Ιουνίου ήταν στην γνώριμη θέση της.

DSCN8565pxoz.jpg

----------


## Fido

Κάτι φύλακες και λοιποί στην περιοχή πρέπει να πιστεύουν ότι έχουν να κάνουν με φρενοβλαβείς που κάθε μέρα αριβάρουν και φωτογραφίζουν!!!! :Very Happy: Σήμερα πήγα και εγώ...Τι καμένο, εγκαταλελειμένο βαπόρι έχει εκεί ρε παιδιά;;ποτέ δεν είχα πάει, μονίμως το έψαχνα για να βρω αυτό το μέρος, τελικά το βρήκα κατά τύχη...
Δεν βάζω φωτογραφία από την αριστερή μεριά του πλοίου, καθώς έχουμε πολλές...εν καιρώ ίσως...προς το παρόν μια μακρινη (δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κι αλλιώς το σκυλάκι που καραδοκούσε εκεί ίσως έπαιρνε άμεσα μέτρα...) της δεξιάς...
05062010143.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Σε ολοσελιδη διαφημιση της νελ  για την γραμμη χιου-λεσβου στο περιοδικο  εφοπλιστης φιγουραρει το παναγια χοζοβιωτισσα. Και απορω κανενα αλλο απο το στολο της δν βρηκε;

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εφυγε το πλοιο παει για crap.Το ρυμουλκο αγ.τριας ειναι στο σουνιο αυτη τη στιγμη.Παει 5,7.
Κριμα το πλοιο....... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## seaways_lover

Θα το θυμόμαστε μ' αγάπη. Τουλάχιστον εγώ που με ταξίδεψε στην ακμή του στο Ιόνιο. Είναι απο τα βαπόρια που πολλοι θα θυμούνται για πολλους και διαφορους λόγους για πάντα. Παντως πιστευω πως αν τυχαινε καλυτερης μεταχειρησης απο τις κατα καιρούς εταιριες του ισως η τυχη του να ηταν διαφορετικη. Αλλα τελικα αυτο ειναι κατι που ποτε δεν θα μαθουμε. Αντιο "Αργοστόλι" (μ' αυτό το όνομα το γνωρισα)........

----------


## Apostolos

Σκοτινο... με 2 φαναράκια μου ειπε αντιο για στερνή φορα...
Τα περίφανα βαπόρια θα τα θυμώμαστε πάντα...

----------


## ιθακη

σωστος Αποστολε,οι θρυλοι δεν χανονται ποτε...ζουν για παντα στις καρδιες μας και στις ανμνησεις μας...αντιο Αργοστολι

----------


## Harry14

Ηταν αναμενομενο και πολυ που αργησε. Ο κανονισμος SOLAS περι ακαυστων υλικων το εστειλε και αυτο οπως και πολλα αλλα.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Κι είχε και κάτι καταστρώματα. Ξύλινα. Ομορφα.

----------


## ιθακη

οπως και τα υπολοιπα πλοια της σειρας του,που δουλεψαν στα επτανησα και την κοινοπραξια (πχ κεφαλλινια,μονο για τον αινος δεν ξερω μιας που δεν ειχα μπει ποτε),στολιζοντας μεχρι σημερα το ιονιο

----------


## Appia_1978

Αναμενόμενο, αλλά παραύτα πολύ λυπητερό γεγονός ...

----------


## trelaras

αντιο Μυρτος!!!(με αυτο το ονομα το θυμαμαι εγω!)

----------


## Νάξος

Ἀντίο φίλε. Ἤσουν ἀπὸ τὰ πιὸ καλλίγραμμα καράβια ποὺ πέρασαν ποτέ. Στενοχωριέμαι ποὺ δὲν ἔκανα ἕνα ταξείδι μαζύ σου στὶς κουβερτωμένες σου περατζάδες. Θὰ σὲ θυμᾶμαι μόνο μὲ νοσταλγία.

----------


## vaggelis

Γιασου ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ μου. Σε ευχαριστο για τα ωραια χρονια που μου χαρισες σαν επιβατης αλλα και σαν πληρωμα. Εγω σε τιμω με το ΑVATAR μου. :Sad:

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ <ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΜΥΡΤΟΣ>ΘΑ ΣΕ ΘΥΜΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ..ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ:cry:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σκαλίζοντας σε κάτι παλιά άλμπουμ, βρήκα δύο πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες του Αργοστόλι  :Very Happy:  
Συγχωρέστε την ποιότητα, αλλά οι εικόνες είναι κολλημένες στα άλμπουμ και έτσι δεν μπόρεσα να τις σκανάρω και αναγκάστηκα να τις φωτογραφήσω ...

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τη Λακύθρα της Κεφαλλονιάς τον Οκτώβρη του 1977!

Δείχνει το Αργοστόλι με τα πρώτα του χρώματα. Λευκό με κόκκινη ρίγα και το όνομα γραμμένο στις μπάντες:

Argostoli_10.77.jpg

Η δεύτερη είναι τραβηγμένη στη Σάμη στις 9. Σεπτεμβρίου του 1979  :Wink: 
Δείχνει το Αργοστόλι πλέον γαλάζιο, αλλά με το όνομα ακόμα γραμμένο στις μπάντες και με τα νέα του σινιάλα:

Argostoli_09.09.79.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

γεια σου ξενυτεμενε Κεφαλλονιτη με τα ωραια σου...

----------


## ιθακη

κριμα που εφυγε και αυτο...,ηταν ενα απο τα 2 βαπορια που θα ηθελα να εβλεπα σαν μουσιακα εκθεματα στα νησια του νομου μας για τα οποια φτιαχτηκαν να τα εξυπηρετουν...ευτυχως το δευτερο υπαρχει και ταξιδευει ακομα,εστω και μακρυα απο την πατριδα του....

Αργοστολι στο Αργοστολι,για ολους τους κεφαλονιτες καψουριδες του και μη.

IMG_0010 argostoli.jpg

φωτο απο τον μεγαλο κεφαλονιτη καραβολατρη cpt Παναγη Νεοφυτο...

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική Γιώργο!!!  :Very Happy: 
Αυτό στα αριστερά, ποιο είναι;

----------


## ιθακη

τωρα σωθηκες Μαρκο....δεν εχω ιδεα φιλε μου...το μονο που μορεις να κανεις, εσυ η εγω,στο επομενο ταξιδι στο πλοιο  να ρωτησουμε τον cpt Παναγη να μας πει...  κανενας ποιο παλιος κεφαλονιτης απο μενα και τον Μαρκο επεισης θα βοηθουσε!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το πλοίο με τα τελευταία του χρώματα στην Συρο..*
*DSC00551.jpg*

*Φωτο:ΠαύλοςFG*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε dokimakos21 Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια  ενος σκαριου φτιαγμενου απο Ελληνικα χερια.

----------


## vaggelis

Σ΄ευχαριστουμε πολι ΙΘΑΚΗ αυτο αριστερα ηταν μια παλια θαλαμηγος κατασχεμενη.Αυτο ηταν το τελευταιο δεσιμο του ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ στην κοινοπραξια.Οταν ξαναξεκηνισε ηταν  ΕΑ.

----------


## Νάξος

Ὁμολογῶ ὅτι βρίσκω τὰ διακριτικὰ τῆς ΝΕΛ στὸ συγκεκριμένο πλοῖο ἀταίριαστα. Πάντως, ἔστω κι ἔτσι, κακοσυντηρημένο καὶ προβληματικό, τὸ πλοῖο ἐξωτερικὰ δὲν ἔπαυε ποτὲ νὰ μὲ γοητεύῃ. Στὸ βάθος, τὸ ὑπέροχο Λῆμνος. Μάρκο, Ἰθάκη καὶ δοκιμάκο σᾶς εὐχαριστοῦμε γιὰ τοὺς θησαυρούς σας!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Βαγγέλη!

----------


## ιθακη

> Σ΄ευχαριστουμε πολυ ΙΘΑΚΗ





> Μάρκο, *Ἰθάκη* καὶ δοκιμάκο σᾶς εὐχαριστοῦμε γιὰ τοὺς θησαυρούς σας!


οχι εμενα...τον cpt Παναγη να ευχαριστησουμε για μια ακομη φορα που μου τις εδωσε και που μου επετρεψε να τις μοιραστω μαζι σας

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΩΡΙΝΟ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ NEL LINES ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Τουλάχιστον αὐτὸ ἐδῶ εἶχε ὁμορφιὰ… Ἂν βάζανε στὸ φυλλάδιο κάποιο ἄλλο, ἀπὸ τὰ μεγάλα, θὰ τρόμαζε τὸ παιδάκι τῆς φωτογραφίας (ἐξαίρεση τὸ Aqua Jewel)!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γιατι, ο Θεοφιλας ή το Μυτιληνη, τι εχουν?? Δεν ειναι και χαλια!!

----------


## vaggelis

Βρε παιδια δεν μπορουμε να μαθουμε αν ξεκινησε η διαλιση του?

----------


## Ellinis

H παρακάτω φωτογραφία του γνωστού καραβολάτρη της Σμύρνης Selim San, έχει ημερομηνία 22 Ιουνίου και δείχνει το πλοίο λίγες μέρες μετά την παράδωση του στην Αλιάγκα.

Panagia Hoz1_Capri-Peloritano.jpg
πηγή naviermatori.net

----------


## ιθακη

μετα την βομβα του ithakoυ στο θεμα του ομορφοτερου Ελληνικου ναυπηγηματος,ας βαλω κι εγω με την σειρα μια μικρη βομβιτσα στο ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ

φωτογραφημενο απο το σπιτι του ithakou,σε ρεμεντσο στο Βαθυ το 1980 (εγω και ο ithakos δεν ημασταν ουτε σκεψη ακομα...)
1980 ithaki F.47.JPG 

αφιερωμενη στον ithakos φυσικα,στον καπτεν του φορουμ Maroulis
Nikos αλλα και στους καλους μου φιλους ellinis,roi_baudoin,appia_1978,captain_nionios,καρ  ολος,naxos,thanasis89,polykas,trelaras,leo και οσους ξεχνω

----------


## ithakos

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ..........................

----------


## Appia_1978

> μετα την βομβα του ithakoυ στο θεμα του ομορφοτερου Ελληνικου ναυπηγηματος,ας βαλω κι εγω με την σειρα μια μικρη βομβιτσα στο ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ
> 
> φωτογραφημενο απο το σπιτι του ithakou,σε ρεμεντσο στο Βαθυ το 1980 (εγω και ο ithakos δεν ημασταν ουτε σκεψη ακομα...)
> 1980 ithaki F.47.JPG 
> 
> αφιερωμενη στον ithakos φυσικα,στον καπτεν του φορουμ Maroulis
> Nikos αλλα και στους καλους μου φιλους ellinis,roi_baudoin,appia_1978,captain_nionios,καρ  ολος,naxos,thanasis89,polykas,trelaras,leo και οσους ξεχνω


Φίλε μου Γιώργο,

είσαι μεγάλος!!! Σπανιότατη φωτογραφία!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ :-D

----------


## Rocinante

Απο τις καλυτερες και αντιπροσωπευτικοτερες φωτογραφιες του θεματος :shock:
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Argostoli.jpg To πλοίο στην Κυλλήνη. Ιδιαίτερα γιά τους φίλους από το Ιόνιο.

----------


## despo

Φωτογραφία - ευρημα. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτης.

----------


## ithakos

Ιστορική φωτογραφία...να είσαι καλά Βίκτωρα..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία - ευρημα. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτης.


Δική μου είναι τραβηγμένη από το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ καλοκαίρι '89 δλδ λίγους μήνες από το ναυάγιο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ε ρε κατι εργαλεια που φτιαχναμε

----------


## ithakos

Με κορυφαίο ναπηγικό θαυμα της Ελλάδας το Ιονις...φίλε μου..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και το Πρωτευς ηταν πραγματικα καλο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ξερω αν ο Ben εννοουσε πραγματικα οτι το Αργοστολι ηταν καλο ή εκανε πλακα γιατι απο ναυτικους που εχουν κανει σε αυτο εχω ακουσει πραγματικα τα χειροτερα... Αργο, κακοταξιδο και κακο στη μανουβρα. Το Ιονις και ο Πρωτεας ειναι οντως παρα πολυ καλα βαπορια.

----------


## ιθακη

το κακό τάξιδο μου το έχει αναφέρει και ένας από τους πλοιάρχους του....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eτσι ελεγαν αλλα μην ξεχνατε οτι δεν ειχε ουτε καν παρατροπιδια.Ειχα ταξιδεψει πριν 5 χρονια στην αγονη με 6αρι κουναγε βεβαια που ηταν και μικρο αλλα οχι ασχετα δεν θα μπορουσα να το χαρακτηρισω σε καμια περιπτωση κακοταξιδο.Ειχε βεβαια πολλα προβληματα με τις μηχανες του

----------


## nikostzi88

Κρίμα που αυτό το πλοίο δύστυχος δεν ταξιδεύει  Ο Πατέρας μου είχε εργαστεί ως 3ος  μηχανικός στο πλοίο αυτό μέχρι το τέλος. Παρά τις μηχανικές του βλάβες κρατιόταν ακόμα να ταξιδέψει. Παραθέτω και φωτογραφία με τις 2 κύριες μηχανές του MWM 3300 hp η κάθε μία που του δίνανε την ταχύτητα των 14 μιλίων.

121833951237055.jpg 
Και μία επίσης που είναι δεμένο στην Σύρο τον Αύγουστο του 2008 λίγους μήνες πριν διακοπεί μια για πάντα από τα ταξίδια!  121827674571016.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Πραγματικά. σπάνια. αυτά. που μας έδειξες

----------


## nikostzi88

> Πάντως έιχα ακούσει πρόσφατα οτι χωρίς κάποιες γεννήτριες-μοτεράκια τα οποία να βγάζουν το νερό από μέσα,το βαποράκι θα είχε πιάσει πάτο!!!!Αλήθεια ή ψέματα αυτό μου είπανε.



Μια μόνο χάλασε και το είχατε κάνει ζητημα. ο Πατέρας μου εργαζοταν εκει μέσα και γνωρίζω  :Smile:

----------


## nikostzi88

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztr8G...eature=related μπορεί το θέαμα να αποκρουστικό, αλλά μόνο τις μηχανές ακούστε...νομίζω ότι σε κάποιους θα τους λείψει.....



οι Ηλεκτρομηχανές του είναι! Μην αγχόνεσαι! οι Κύριες μηχανές του είχαν τελείως διαφορετικό ήχο!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## nikostzi88

> Πραγματικά. σπάνια. αυτά. που μας έδειξες



Προς τιμήν του Πατέρα μου που εργάσθηκε στο πλοίο αυτο!

----------


## nikostzi88

> Kαι εγω που νομιζα οτι θα εβλεπα τιποτα φλογιδια απο τα μπουρια των καταρακωμενων DEUTZ σαν και αυτα που ειδα ενα βραδυ στην φολεγανδρο στην προσπαθεια να πιασει το αναποδα


Ποιές DEUTZ????????? MWM μηχανες είχε  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

*Deutz Mwm Marine Engine (TBD620V8 TBD620V12 TBD620V16)*Deutz και  MWM ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως.Στο γκαραζ ειχα δει καπακι σπερ που εγραφε DEUTZ πανω

----------


## nikostzi88

> *Deutz Mwm Marine Engine (TBD620V8 TBD620V12 TBD620V16)*
> 
> 
> Deutz και  MWM ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως.Στο γκαραζ ειχα δει καπακι σπερ που εγραφε DEUTZ πανω



Σωστό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!!!!!!! Μόλις είδα το μυνημα σου ρώτησα και τον Πατερα μου και το επιβεβαίωσε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για οσους αγαπησαν  το πλοιο αυτο, ιδου δρομολογια του απο την Πατρα το 1978, την πρωτη πληρη χρονια που ταξιδεψε με το ονομα *Αργοστολι*. Εδω απο την εφημεριδα *Ημερα* των Πατρων της 19ης Οκτωβριου 1978 βλεπουμε τα ταξιδια του, ιδιως αυτο της Τριτης απο Πατρα για Σαμη, Ιθακη, Φρικες, Φισκαρδο, Βασιλικη, Νυδρι, Μεγανησι, Μυτικα, Καλαμο και Αστακο... Σαν να εκανε συναγωνισμο στον *Αγιο Γερασιμο*!

Μαζι του και αλλα γνωστα μας πλοια που εφευγαν απο την Πατρα εκεινη την ημερα...  _Ιονις, Γεωργιος, Mediterranean Sea_

19781019 Patras all Hmera.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Aπό κατι τόσο απλό μαθαίνουμε πολλά για την τότε εποχή. Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ εξω απο την Σικινο τον Μαρτιο του 2007

romilda 17-3-2007 (361).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ με το σινιαλο της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας 

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ by K.Pappas.jpg
_Για τον φιλο Appia_1978_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ με το σινιαλο της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας 
> 
> Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
> _ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ by K.Pappas.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο Appia_1978_


Φαντασία που είχαν στο σινιάλο...

----------


## Appia_1978

> _Το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ με το σινιαλο της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας 
> 
> Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
> _ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ by K.Pappas.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο Appia_1978_


Καλέ μου φίλε, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Τελευταίο ταξίδι μαζί του, από Κυλλήνη για Αργοστόλι (χωρίς προσέγγιση στο Ληξούρι) και μάλιστα όλη τη διαδρομή στη γέφυρα! Ωραίες εποχές τότε ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην εφημεριδα της Ιθακης _Ιθακος,_ υπαρχουν πολλα ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεια για πλοια που περνουσαν απο την περιοχη τον Αυγουστο του 1987.  Ετσι ηταν και το *Αργοστολι* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...426#post464426

Επισης μια χρονια πριν (Μαρτιος 1986) διαβαζουμε για τα γνωστα του προβληματα.
19860300 Αργοστολι Ιθακος.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Πολλά και ωραία για αυτό το πλοίο και τα υπόλοιπα της ΕΑ....δυστυχώς το κεφάλαιο ΕΑ είναι μία πικραμένη ιστορία...

----------


## despo

Το κεφάλαιο Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία ήταν μια θλιβερή ιστορία, οπου κάποιοι βρήκαν ευκαιρία και έφαγαν τα λεφτά του Ελληνικού λαού με το πρόσχημα να σώσουν τις υπο χρεωκοπία εταιρείες. Και αφου άδειασαν τα ταμεία, μετά 'μοίρασαν' τα πλοία οπως-οπως...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ακομη καταχωρηση δρομολογιου (και τι δρομολογιου) του πλοιου Αργοστολι απο τις 17 Σεπτεμβριου 1978. Δεν θυμαμαι την εφημεριδα.

19780917 Argostoli.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Μια μικρή συνδρομή κι από μένα στο θέμα:

Serifos2007_030.JPGSerifos2007_031.JPGSerifos2007_032.jpgSerifos2007_033.JPG

2007 - Σέριφος (Μέρος 1ο)

ΜΦΧ

----------


## Blitz-X

Serifos2007_034.jpgSerifos2007_035.JPGSerifos2007_036.jpg

2007 - Σέριφος (Μέρος 2ο)

ΜΦΧ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA HOZOVIOTISSA εξω απο την Σιφνο στις 22 φεβρουαριου του 2006 με πλοιαρχο τον Σιδερη Μαμιδη

ak ventouris (46).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ως ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ σε μια ωραία πόζα με σινιάλα "Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας" και κοινοπραξίας "Ionian Lines"

Argostoli     B165K.jpg
Φωτο:Cenaprints-Fotomaritime

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο ενος εξισου ομορφου πλοιου

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία  :Smile: 

Αλλά, πρέπει να είναι πριν τα χρόνια της ΕΑ. Επί ΕΑ, η κοινοπραξία είχε διαλυθεί ήδη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ARGOSTOLI a.jpgTo πλοίο μάλλον το 1978 ρυμουλκούμενο στον δίαυλο του Περάματος.
Γιά τους φίλους Επτανήσιους κ όχι μόνο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Οι φίλοι Επτανήσιοι σε ευχαριστούνε πολύ  :Smile: 

Μήπως είναι το 1977; Πιστεύω, πως από το 1978 φορούσε τα σινιάλα της Ionian Lines.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι φίλοι Επτανήσιοι σε ευχαριστούνε πολύ 
> 
> Μήπως είναι το 1977; Πιστεύω, πως από το 1978 φορούσε τα σινιάλα της Ionian Lines.


Επειδή το συσχετίζω με άλλες μου φωτό κ προσωπικά γεγονότα πιστεύω ότι είναι αρχές καλοκαιριού του 1978.

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχεις δίκιο. Κοίταξα τις σημειώσεις μου και τα σινιάλα της κοινοπραξίας, τα φόρεσε από το 1979.

----------


## ιθακη

Βίκτωρ, πολύ όμορφη και ιστορική φωτό, σε ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Νάξος

Γιὰ τοὺς λάτρεις τοῦ πλοίου καὶ τῶν παλαιῶν λεωφορείων.

Πηγή: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5832361&type=1

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιὰ τοὺς λάτρεις τοῦ πλοίου καὶ τῶν παλαιῶν λεωφορείων.
> 
> Πηγή: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5832361&type=1


 K των λεωφορείων είμαστε κ γενικά ό,τι πλέει (πρώτο αυτό),πετάει,τσουλάει!

----------


## Ellinis

Το AΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ στην Ιθάκη (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)

argostoli.jpg
Φωτο Στ.Πεταλά

----------


## ιθακη

Δεν κανεις λάθος Άρη . Στην Ιθάκη είναι, στν τρίτο ντοκο της προβλήτας, ακριβώς αντίθετα από εκεί που έπεφτε το Κεφαλονιά (με πρύμα προς το Λαζαρετο)

----------


## Ilias 92

Έχουμε πληροφορίες για την Ν.Ε.Κ.Ι. Ίδρυση, μέτοχοι, πλοιο, διάλυση κτλ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρηση από Πάτρα, Αύγουστος 1978.
_"Depart d'un car ferry depuis le port - aout 1978 (Patras - Grece)"_

01.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Padicha_

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφο είναι  :Smile:  Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανακάλυψη. 
Ο ίδιος χρήστης έχει και άλλες όμορφες, όπως π.χ. το Ιονίς.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

φωτογραφιες σαν και αυτες ειναι σπανιες και μοναδικες  μας θυμιζουν οτι τα πλοια αυτα φτιαχτηκαν απο ελληνικα χερια . Το καθε πλοιο ηταν ενα και πρωτοτυπο .
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την φωτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στις 25-06-2010 φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο SELIM SAN στην Aliaga, έχοντας περάσει τις αλυσίδες για να το τραβήξουν έξω. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ 02 25-06-2010 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Περιποιήθηκα μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα σκανάρει και ανεβάσει παλαιότερα. Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι λίγο καλύτερες  :Wink: 

Argostoli.jpg

----------


## stathe174

DSC00298.jpg
Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα στη Κύθνο το καλοκαίρι του '08

----------


## kythnos

> DSC00298.jpg
> Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα στη Κύθνο το καλοκαίρι του '08


Η φωτογραφία σου φίλε είναι από την Κέα.... Ωραίο φωτογραφία πάντως...

----------


## stathe174

> Η φωτογραφία σου φίλε είναι από την Κέα.... Ωραίο φωτογραφία πάντως...


Αυτό είναι το κακό με τις ψηφιακές φωτογραφίες, δεν μπορείς να γράψεις από πίσω!  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ και για τη διόρθωση κι για τα καλά σου λόγια!

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα πολύ ενδιαφέρον σχέδιο του πλοίου όπως δημοσιεύτηκε σε έντυπο του 1974 και αναδημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφατα σε ομάδα του facebook.
Το  πλοίο είχε αρχίσει να ναυπηγείται το 1970 για λογαριασμό του Στ.  Κόκκινου και με το όνομα ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ. Οι ανακοινώσεις στον τύπο της εποχής  έκαναν λόγο για δρομολόγηση στις Κυκλάδες. Όμως το πλοίο έμεινε ημιτελές  και στις αρχές του 1974 το πήρε η Ν.Ε.Κ.Ι. που το ολοκλήρωσε το 1977 ως  ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ.
Στο σχέδιο βλέπουμε και το όνομα SCORPIOS στην πάντα του, οπότε ίσως είναι μια προσέγγιση του πως θα ήταν με το αρχικό σχέδιο. Με το μάτι φαίνεται αρκετά μεγαλύτερο και πιο κοντά στις γραμμές του ΙΟΝΙΣ.

argostoli scorpios 1974.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως μοιάζει λίγο στο Ιονίς.
Αλλά Σκορπιός για ταξίδια στο Αιγαίο;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αλλά Σκορπιός για ταξίδια στο Αιγαίο;


 Μπορεί να ήταν το ζώδιο του πλοιοκτήτη.Άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου!

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ενα πολύ ενδιαφέρον σχέδιο του πλοίου όπως δημοσιεύτηκε σε έντυπο του 1974 και αναδημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφατα σε ομάδα του facebook.
> Το  πλοίο είχε αρχίσει να ναυπηγείται το 1970 για λογαριασμό του Στ.  Κόκκινου και με το όνομα ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ. Οι ανακοινώσεις στον τύπο της εποχής  έκαναν λόγο για δρομολόγηση στις Κυκλάδες. Όμως το πλοίο έμεινε ημιτελές  και στις αρχές του 1974 το πήρε η Ν.Ε.Κ.Ι. που το ολοκλήρωσε το 1977 ως  ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ.
> Στο σχέδιο βλέπουμε και το όνομα SCORPIOS στην πάντα του, οπότε ίσως είναι μια προσέγγιση του πως θα ήταν με το αρχικό σχέδιο. Με το μάτι φαίνεται αρκετά μεγαλύτερο και πιο κοντά στις γραμμές του ΙΟΝΙΣ.
> 
> argostoli scorpios 1974.jpg


Στην πρύμνη μοιάζει με το Εξπρές Δανάη το ίδιο και η τσιμινιέρα με τα φτερά.

----------


## Apostolos

Κάτι μεταξύ Γεώργιος και Ιονίς

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το  πλοίο είχε αρχίσει να ναυπηγείται το 1970 για λογαριασμό του Στ.  Κόκκινου και με το όνομα ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ. Οι ανακοινώσεις στον τύπο της εποχής  έκαναν λόγο για δρομολόγηση στις Κυκλάδες. Όμως το πλοίο έμεινε ημιτελές  και στις αρχές του 1974 το πήρε η Ν.Ε.Κ.Ι. που το ολοκλήρωσε το 1977 ως  ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ.
> Στο σχέδιο βλέπουμε και το όνομα SCORPIOS στην πάντα του, οπότε ίσως είναι μια προσέγγιση του πως θα ήταν με το αρχικό σχέδιο. Με το μάτι φαίνεται αρκετά μεγαλύτερο και πιο κοντά στις γραμμές του ΙΟΝΙΣ.
> 
> argostoli scorpios 1974.jpg





> Αλλά Σκορπιός για ταξίδια στο Αιγαίο;


Εγώ ρε παιδιά...... δεν ξέρω. Αφενός το όνομα _ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ_ δύσκολα το δίνεις σε Ελληνικό επιβατηγό πλοίο (κακοί οι συνειρμοί που θα κάνει ο επιβάτης !!!!!), αφετέρου το ίδιο όνομα γραμμένο στα πλαινά του ως *όνομα εταιρείας*, αλλά και το πρώτο του σχέδιο που παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε .....κρουαζιερόπλοιο παρά σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, άλλες σκέψεις μου γεννούν. Βρε μπας και το πλοίο προοριζόταν για την γνωστή Ελληνική οικογένεια στην Χιλή (Puerto Montt) με την ομώνυμη εταιρεία ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ και τα ομώνυμα κρουαζιερόπλοια ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ Ι, ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ και για κάποιο άγνωστο σε μας λόγο τελικά χάλασε η δουλειά ???

Ξέρω, παρατραβηγμένο ακούγεται, αλλά καμμιά φορά δεν ξέρεις................

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλή σκέψη. Λες ...; Αυτό θα ήταν είδηση. Αλλά πού να επιβεβαιωθεί τόσα χρόνια μετά ...

Υ.Γ.: Πρόσεξε μια λεπτομέρεια. Οι Ελληνοχιλιανοί γράφονται Skorpios με k ενώ στην εικόνα βλέπουμε το Scorpios γραμμένο με c. Ξέρω, μπορεί να μη σημαίνει τίποτα αλλά πού ξέρεις ...

----------


## Ellinis

> Μπορεί να ήταν το ζώδιο του πλοιοκτήτη.Άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου!


Ο φίλος Βίκτωρ καλά "μυρίστηκε" από που προέκυψε το όνομα ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ  ιδιοκτησίας Στ.Κόκκινου... Οπότε δεν υπήρχε συσχέτιση με τους  ελληνοχιλιανούς.

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

67708_128727057182415_5533886_n.jpg ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ
ΤΟ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑΣ ΤΟ <<ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ >>ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ Ε.Α ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΗΞΟΥΡΙΟΥ..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tο ΜΥΡΤΟΣ σλαιντ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-slide-of-G...oAAOSwzgBYzCD9

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Το Αργοστολι στην παρθενικη του αφιξη στο λιμανι του αργοστολιου . Παλιες καλες εποχες .
argostoli red 1.jpgargostoli red 2.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Το Αργοστολι στην παρθενικη του αφιξη στο λιμανι του αργοστολιου . Παλιες καλες εποχες .
> argostoli red 1.jpgargostoli red 2.jpg


Τόσο όμορφες και τόσο συλλεκτικές αλλά και η ποιότητα εικόνας άριστη. Συγχαρητήρια  :Applouse:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πραγματικα συλλεκτικοτατες φωτογραφιες!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ξεχωριστές φωτογραφίες με τα πρώτα σινιάλα του πλοίου. Να ανεβάσω άλλη μια που ανέβασε ο κ. Γιάγκος Μεταξάς στην ομάδα "Κομπόγιο ιστορίας Κεφαλονιάς & Ιθάκης".
Απ΄όσο γράφτηκε εκει, η φωτογραφια ίσως είναι κατά την παραλαβή του ημιτελούς πλοίου από τη ΝΕΚΙ. 
18076499_10210653791954752_1206610780615469673_o.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλες 3 φωτογραφίες με το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ βαμμένο στα αρχικά του χρώματα, που κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν και η πιο όμορφη "εμφάνιση" του. Tις ανέβασε κ. Γιάγκος Μεταξάς στην ομάδα του fb "Κομπόγιο ιστορίας Κεφαλονιάς & Ιθάκης".

argostoli.jpg argostoli2.jpg argostoli1.jpg

----------

